# Bands A - Z



## Johnny Thunder

A - Aggrolites, The


----------



## scareme

B-Boston


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Charlatans, The


----------



## scareme

D-Doobie Brothers


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eagles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fear


----------



## scareme

G-Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Happy Mondays


----------



## scareme

I_Indigo Girls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jesus Jones


----------



## Dark Angel 27

k- KISS


----------



## scareme

L-Los Lobo


----------



## Spooky1

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## Dark Angel 27

O- Ozzy Osbourn


----------



## steveshauntedyard

The "King" Elvis. Does that count?


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Poison


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Q-Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R -Ringo Starr


----------



## steveshauntedyard

S-System of a down


----------



## steveshauntedyard

T-Tool


----------



## rottincorps

U-ufo


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - YabbaDabbaDoo


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## scareme

A-Abba


----------



## Don Givens

B - Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## Don Givens

F - Foghat


----------



## Spooky1

G - Genesis


----------



## rottincorps

H-Herman and the Hermitts


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Ice Cube


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Spooky1

K - King Crimson


----------



## rottincorps

L- Lenny Kravitz


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Spooky1

N - No Doubt


----------



## smileyface4u23

O - OMD (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen


----------



## Don Givens

R - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Spooky1

S - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Don Givens

T - Thin Lizzy


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - U2


----------



## Don Givens

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who (The)


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## Don Givens

ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beatles


----------



## Don Givens

Cheap Trick


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Don Givens

E- Emerson, Lake, and Palmer.


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Firehouse


----------



## Don Givens

Genesis


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy The Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Don Givens

Jethro Tull


----------



## ededdeddy

Kiss


----------



## Don Givens

Live


----------



## ededdeddy

Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Don Givens

N - Nirvana


----------



## rottincorps

O- Ozzy Osborn


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Panic Button


----------



## rottincorps

Q- Quincy Jones


----------



## Don Givens

Rolling Stones


----------



## rottincorps

S-Santana


----------



## Spooky1

T - Thomas Dolby


----------



## Don Givens

Uriah Heap


----------



## Don Givens

Van Morrison


----------



## Spooky1

W - The Who


----------



## Don Givens

xtreme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yes


----------



## Don Givens

Frank Zappa


----------



## Spooky1

A - Adam Ant


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Draik41895

C-cake


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fishbone


----------



## Don Givens

G - Peter Gabriel


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Don Givens

I - Incubus


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Don Givens

K - King Diamond


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Live


----------



## Don Givens

M - Megadeath


----------



## Scary Godmother

N-Nazareth


----------



## Don Givens

O - Offspring


----------



## ededdeddy

p - Pearl Jam


----------



## rottincorps

Q- Quite riot


----------



## Don Givens

R - Radiohead


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Suspiria


----------



## Spooky1

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Don Givens

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## Spooky1

V - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wall of Voodoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X the Band


----------



## Don Givens

Y- Young Rascals


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zao


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Band (The)


----------



## Don Givens

C - Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evanescence


----------



## Don Givens

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Demi Lavato.... if you know the Jonas Brothers you know this one...and the D got skipped


----------



## ededdeddy

G - GWAR .....That gets it back in line


----------



## Spooky1

H - George Harrison (I swear there was a "D" listed when I did "E")


----------



## rottincorps

I-Inxs


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jonas Brothers


----------



## Don Givens

K - The Kinks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

L-Los Lonely Boys


----------



## Spooky1

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Don Givens

N - The Nice


----------



## ghost37

O - Oasis


----------



## Don Givens

P - Pantera


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Spooky1

S - Steppenwolf


----------



## scareme

T-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Dark Angel 27

U-Underoath


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Dark Angel 27

W-the Who


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xiu Xiu


----------



## Monk

Y - Yes


----------



## Don Givens

Z - Warren Zevon


----------



## Spooky1

A - America


----------



## rottincorps

B- blood rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## scareme

D-Damn Yankees


----------



## Dark Angel 27

E-Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## rottincorps

F-foo fighters


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Genesis


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - H20


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I- Incubus


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull (Oops my alphabet seemed to be missing "J")

K - The Kinks


----------



## scareme

Hey Spooky, where did J go? lol


----------



## Spooky1

Thank's for catching that scareme. Thank goodness for the edit function.


----------



## rottincorps

L-Lenard skinerd


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Mighty Mighty Bosstones, The


----------



## scareme

N-Nixons


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Ozbourne


----------



## scareme

P-Parliament Funkadelic


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Bones... err... Stones


----------



## Don Givens

S - Stone Temple Pilot


----------



## ededdeddy

T- Temple of the Dog


----------



## Spooky1

U - U2


----------



## ededdeddy

V - The Verve


----------



## Monk

W - the Who


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## Don Givens

Y - Young Rascals


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## Don Givens

A - Alice in Chains


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bad Brains


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson Lake & Palmer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fear


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Gorillaz


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gene Loves Jezebel


----------



## Monk

H - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Don Givens

K - Klaatu


----------



## Spooky1

L - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Monk

M - Metalica


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Don Givens

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## scareme

R-Ramones


----------



## Spooky1

S - Steely Dan


----------



## Dark Angel 27

T-Torniquet


----------



## Monk

U - Ub40


----------



## rottincorps

V-Vixen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wings


----------



## rottincorps

X- X


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombies (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cranberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Don Givens

F - The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gaelic Storm


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House Jacks


----------



## scareme

I-Ink Blots


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Spooky1

K - K. T. Tunstall


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Don Givens

M - Montrose


----------



## Spooky1

N - No Doubt


----------



## Don Givens

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Platters


----------



## Don Givens

Q - Quite Riot


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rush


----------



## Don Givens

S - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Spooky1

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## Don Givens

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alice in Chains


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

B - Blasters, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cars, The


----------



## scareme

D-Doors


----------



## Don Givens

E - Elephant's Memory


----------



## scareme

F-Faces


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Don Givens

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson Five


----------



## Don Givens

K - King Crimson


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lena Horne


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Marky Marky and the funky bunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark (OMD)


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Primus


----------



## Don Givens

Queezy Peezy and Slop Buckets


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rainbow


----------



## Don Givens

S - Soundgarden


----------



## scareme

T-Todd Rudgren


----------



## Spooky1

U - U2


----------



## scareme

V-Velvet Underground, The


----------



## Don Givens

W - White Zombie


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

X - X (Exene Cervenka)


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Ac/dc


----------



## scareme

B-Blues Brothers


----------



## Don Givens

C - Candle Box


----------



## Spooky1

D - Duffy


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

F - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## rottincorps

G- Guns N Roses


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Heart


----------



## scareme

I-Iggy Stardust


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

K - Killcreeps, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads, The


----------



## Don Givens

M - Motorhead


----------



## rottincorps

N-Nazareth


----------



## Spooky1

O - The Osmonds


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## scareme

Q-Quite Riot


----------



## Draik41895

R-raising sand


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

S - Seraphim Shock


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Troggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - U2


----------



## Don Givens

V - Vixen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - White Snake


----------



## Don Givens

X - Xtra Chunky, Wild, and Funky Down Home Rhythm n Blues Revival Band featuring Dizzy Bop and the Three G's


----------



## Draik41895

Y-ycb


----------



## scareme

Z-Ziggy Stardust


----------



## rottincorps

Alice cooper


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beatles


----------



## scareme

C-Caged Heat


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

D - Damned, The


----------



## scareme

E-Eddie and the Crusiers


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ededdeddy

G - GO-GOs


----------



## scareme

H-Head East


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Indigo girls


----------



## scareme

J-Jaded


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingstonians, The


----------



## scareme

L-Long Tall Texans


----------



## Spooky1

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

N - Nekromantix


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Onyx


----------



## Don Givens

P - Pantera


----------



## scareme

Q-Quite Riot


----------



## Don Givens

R - Roxy Music


----------



## scareme

S-Stevie Nicks band


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

T - Tangerine Dream


----------



## scareme

U-Under Aged


----------



## ededdeddy

V - the Verve


----------



## Don Givens

W - Stevie Wonder


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xiu Xiu


----------



## Don Givens

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top (the only Z band I know)


----------



## Spooky1

A - Aerosmith


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Cky


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Evanesence


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fear


----------



## ededdeddy

G - gwar


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy The Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## scareme

J-Junkyard Organ Combo


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kiss


----------



## scream1973

L - Led Zepplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## scareme

N-Night Ranger


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ozzy Osbourn


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## scareme

Q-Quicksand


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## scareme

S-Stix


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Temple of the dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ub40


----------



## Don Givens

V - Verve Pipe


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Weezer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## Draik41895

Y-yellowcard


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## scareme

B-Beach Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Firehouse


----------



## Don Givens

G - Gwar


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Heaven 17


----------



## scareme

I-inxs


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Don Givens

Kid Rock


----------



## Spooky1

L - Los Lobos


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Metallica


----------



## scareme

N-Nelson


----------



## RoxyBlue

O- Oasis


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Phish


----------



## GrimProductions

Q-Queen


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rancid


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sting


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tubronegroe


----------



## GrimProductions

U - Utopia


----------



## Don Givens

V - Verruca Salt


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - White Snake


----------



## scareme

X-X-Guru


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yes


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Ac/dc


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Bob Marley and the whalers


----------



## scareme

C-Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Deadeye Dick


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - E Street Band


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Hendrix


----------



## scareme

I-Indigo Girls


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Judas Priest


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

K - Krokus


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lothar and the Hand People


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## scareme

P-Posse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## scareme

R-Red Rangers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

strung-out


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tubronegroe


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- Urge Overkill


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

V - Voltaire


----------



## Spooky1

W - Who


----------



## scareme

X-X-tra


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yanni


----------



## scareme

Z-zz top


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Allstonians, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## scareme

C-Cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Depeche Mode


----------



## scareme

E-Eddie and the Crusiers


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

G - Ghastly Ones, The


----------



## scareme

H-Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Spooky1

I - Inxs


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## scareme

K-Karma Sutra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Los Straitjackets


----------



## scareme

M-Me and Three Others


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

O - Orgy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Plasmatics


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Don Givens

R - Rush


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Steely Dan


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

T - Tenacious D


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - U2


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

V - Virgil


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Winwood, Steve


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

X - Xavier Cugat


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Ziggy Marley


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

A - Aphex Twin


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Blondie


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

C - Cars, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Everclear


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

F - Flybanger


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

H - House of Pain


----------



## corner haunt

I - Inxs


----------



## Don Givens

J - Jackyl


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

L - Lamb of God


----------



## ededdeddy

M- My life with the thrill kill cult


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phish


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queen


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

R - Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Supertramp


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Talking Heads


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Ub40


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Wiggles, the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Youngblood


----------



## scareme

R-Ramones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Spooky1

A - Alan Parson's Project


----------



## dynoflyer

B - Beach Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Devo


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Frankie Avalon


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garbage


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Helmet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jesus Jones


----------



## scareme

K-Korn


----------



## rottincorps

L-lover boy


----------



## ededdeddy

M- Mighty Might Bosstones


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - No Doubt


----------



## dynoflyer

O - Oasis


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phish


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queen


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R-The Rascals


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Styx


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- Tractors,The


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Urge overkill


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

v- velvet revolver


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Wylon Jennings


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

x-XTC


----------



## ededdeddy

Y- YoungBlood


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Z- ZZ top


----------



## scareme

A-Aquire the Fire


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B - Beatles, The


----------



## scareme

C-Coffee


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- Daft Punk


----------



## scareme

E-Everclear


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F-frankie valli and the four seasons


----------



## scareme

G-G Wiz


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H-hanson


----------



## scareme

I-irs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- jackson 5


----------



## scareme

K-Komet


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- Lagwagon


----------



## scareme

M-Moody Blues


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- new found glory


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queens of the stone age


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- Smokey robinson and the miracles


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Third Eye Blind


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- Urge overkill


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Villebillies


----------



## scareme

W-Wings


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

X-...X
lol


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Ac/dc


----------



## dynoflyer

B - Band, The


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

C- calibretto 13


----------



## Spooky1

D - Depeche Mode


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Evanessence


----------



## dynoflyer

F - Foghat


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- Grass Roots


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kotton mouth Kings


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## ededdeddy

M - MIghty, Mighty bosstones


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pantera


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- quad city dj's


----------



## rottincorps

R- Ratt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- The Shirelles


----------



## Devils Chariot

t-tool


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Verve


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

X- Xtc


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yanni


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Z- zambonis


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Allen parsons Project


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- Boys in the hood


----------



## Bethene

C- clash, the


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- the drifters


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Everclear


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- Fallout boy


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godsmack


----------



## scareme

H-Head East


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Inxs


----------



## scareme

J-Journey


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kool & the Gang


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Meat puppets


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Ohio Players


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- Players, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## ededdeddy

REO Speedwagon


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Steely Dan


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- tommy james and the shondells


----------



## ededdeddy

U - U2


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V- Vines, The


----------



## ededdeddy

W - War


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Y- yung joc


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

ABC


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Monk

C - Cure


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

D - Del Amitri - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/Fileel_Amitri_2002.JPG" class="image" title="The 1997-2002 Del Amitri line-up on stage at the Guildhall in Southampton on 16 May 2002"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7a/Del_Amitri_2002.JPG/220px-Del_Amitri_2002.JPG"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/7/7a/Del_Amitri_2002.JPG/220px-Del_Amitri_2002.JPG


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

F -


----------



## ededdeddy

G - GOdsmack


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- Hanson


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jonas Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- the lemon pipers


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Night ranger


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Outkast


----------



## ededdeddy

p - Pennywise


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- the rascals


----------



## Spooky1

S - Santana


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- tenacious d


----------



## dubbax3

U-U2....retire already. Bono sunglasses they dont make you look any younger dude.


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## dubbax3

W-Weezer


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xtc


----------



## dubbax3

Y- Yes, although I'm sure that was already used


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Bee Gees


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Collective Soul


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- Diamond Rio


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Elo


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Gwar


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Instant Funk


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Don Givens

K - Kiss 

(Please! Don't anybody tell Gene Simmons or I will have to send him 3 cents for using the Kiss name in this game)


----------



## ededdeddy

K - KC and the Sunshine Band
Opps Don beat me
L - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Nervous Gender


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

O-Old 97's


----------



## RoxyBlue

P = Procol Harum


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Ratt


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Skid Row


----------



## Don Givens

T - Tool


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- Urge Overkill


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Villebillies


----------



## ededdeddy

W - War


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xDisciplex AD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Butthole Surfers


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dire Straits


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eskimo Joe


----------



## kprimm

*band*

F= Fastway


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Godsmack


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Heaven 17


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Isley Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kotton Mouth Kings


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Live


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- queen ( i know it been used before but i could think of another lol)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ringworm


----------



## randyaz

S- Steppenwolf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Terror


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Ugly kid joe


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Wasteland


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Spooky1

B - The B-52's


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

E- emerson drive


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Faith No More


----------



## rottincorps

G-Great white


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy The Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## rottincorps

J-Jefferson airplane


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killswitch Engage


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Monk

M - Metalica


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- N'Sync


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

O - Osaka Popstar


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

P- Prong


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Rancid


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Tossers, The


----------



## Monk

U - Ub40


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skuls


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X- "X" (yes, that's the name of a band)


----------



## Monk

Y - Yes


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Monk

A - Abba


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

C- Christian Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Evergreen Terrace


----------



## Spooky1

F - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Giles


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Monk

I - Inxs


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

J - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Spooky1

K - King Crimson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Live


----------



## Monk

M - Men at Work


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N - Necromantix


----------



## Monk

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

R - Roxy Music


----------



## Monk

S - Slayer


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Monk

U - U2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Monk

W - Wolfetones


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - Xtreme (that's the second time I've gotten the X  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I hate when that happens, too, FG)

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bad Brains


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Collective Soul


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - E Street Band


----------



## Monk

F - Foreigner


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gin Blossoms


----------



## Monk

H - Hallow's Eve


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Monk

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Wildcat

K-Korn


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

L- Lynch Mob


----------



## Wildcat

m- Motley Crue


----------



## Monk

N - Nirvana


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Monk

P - Phil Collins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Monk

R - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Strength for a Reason


----------



## Monk

T-Tesla


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - Venom


----------



## Wildcat

W- Whitesnake


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - YA YA YAs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Spooky1

A - America


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- Box Master, The


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

C - Cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Depeche Mode


----------



## Wildcat

E - Everclear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Flaming Lips


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

G - Greatful Dead


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- heartland


----------



## Spooky1

I - Inxs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- joey and rory


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingston Trio, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Don Givens

The Monkees


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phish


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queens of the stone age


----------



## Monk

R - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## ededdeddy

S- Stone temple Pilots


----------



## Spooky1

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## ededdeddy

u - ub40


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vision of Disorder


----------



## Monk

W - Who


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xtc


----------



## Monk

Y - Yes


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoobombs


----------



## Monk

A - Aerosmith


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Monk

C - Cure


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## chrizzo

F - flogging molly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## Monk

H - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Integrity


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Monk

K - Krokus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lard


----------



## Monk

M - Ministry


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Monk

O - Olivia Newton John (?)


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Prong


----------



## Monk

Q - Queen Latifah


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## rottincorps

S- Sammy Hagar.........The Red Rocker


----------



## Monk

T - Ted Nugent......The Motor City Madman


----------



## Spooky1

U - U2


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

V- Violent Femmes


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - "x"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Monk

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Aggrolites, The


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

B - Billie Holiday


----------



## Monk

C - Cure


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fear


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

G - Green Day


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

K- Katrina and the Waves


----------



## smileyface4u23

L - live


----------



## rottincorps

M- Molly Hatchet


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Nofx


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

O - Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pearl Jam


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rancid


----------



## Dragonomine

S - Statler Brothers


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Dragonomine

U - U2


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Dragonomine

W - (The) Who


----------



## Kaoru

X - X the band


----------



## InfernoFudd

Y - Yes


----------



## Dragonomine

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## Monk

B - Blue October


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Cherry poppin' daddies


----------



## Monk

D - Duran Duran


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eve 6


----------



## Monk

F - Foreigner


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Good Charlotte


----------



## Dragonomine

H - Heart


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Incubus


----------



## Dragonomine

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Monk

K - Kiss


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Londonbeat


----------



## Monk

M - Metalica


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Nada Surf


----------



## Haunted Bayou

O- Oingo Boingo


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dragonomine

Q - Queen


----------



## Monk

R - Ratt


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Steve Miller band


----------



## Dragonomine

T - Temptations


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U - Ub40


----------



## Monk

V - Van Halen


----------



## Dragonomine

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - "x"


----------



## Dragonomine

Y - Yes


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Z - Zen Carnival


----------



## Kaoru

A-Ac/dc


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

B - B52s


----------



## Kaoru

C-Coldplay


----------



## Dragonomine

D - Dokken


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Dragonomine

F - Fat Boys


----------



## Monk

G - G Love and Special Sauce


----------



## Dragonomine

H - Hanson


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Dragonomine

J - Journey


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K -kiss


----------



## Monk

L - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Dragonomine

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N- Necromantix


----------



## Dragonomine

O - Onyx


----------



## Kaoru

P-Papa Roach


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rem


----------



## Dragonomine

S - Steely Dan


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Turtles


----------



## kevin242

U-ub40


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

W - White Stripes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## Dragonomine

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top (the obvious choice here)


----------



## Dragonomine

A - Air Supply (I'm so embarassed to post that)


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Dragonomine

C - Chicago


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Kaoru

E-Evanescence


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## Dragonomine

G - Grateful dead


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

H- Heathen


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Dragonomine

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Dragonomine

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Dragonomine

O- Onyx


----------



## scareme

P-Purple Heat


----------



## Dragonomine

Q - Queen


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

R - Run DMC


----------



## rottincorps

S- Super tramp


----------



## rottincorps

T-Tesla


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Dragonomine

W - Whitesnake


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xzbit


----------



## Dragonomine

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## kprimm

A- Alice cooper


----------



## Dragonomine

B - Bon Jovi


----------



## ededdeddy

C = Cky


----------



## Dragonomine

D - Dokken


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Dragonomine

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

G - Great White


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Happy the Man


----------



## Dragonomine

I - Inxs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jam, The


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K - Kiss


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lennon, John


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

M - Misfits, The


----------



## Spooky1

N - No Doubt


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Dragonomine

P - Papa Roach


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - Queen


----------



## Dragonomine

R - Rush


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Dragonomine

T - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Kaoru

U- U2


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - Venom


----------



## Spooky1

W - The Who


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - YaYaYas


----------



## Dragonomine

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## scareme

A-Acid


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- Box Masters, The


----------



## scareme

C-Captain and Tennel


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Dixie Chicks, The


----------



## scareme

E-Eddie and the Crusiers


----------



## Wildcat

F - Forgotten Rebels


----------



## Dragonomine

G - George Strait


----------



## Spooky1

H - Harrison, George


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Inxs


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull (One of my favorites)


----------



## Dragonomine

K - Kiss


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dragonomine

M - Money (Eddie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Bone To Pick

O - Oasis


----------



## Devils Chariot

p - pixies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - The Ramones


----------



## Bone To Pick

S - The Stooges


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

T - Thompson Twins


----------



## Monk

U - U2


----------



## Bone To Pick

V - Vixon


----------



## Dragonomine

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## Bone To Pick

Y - Yes


----------



## Monk

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Dragonomine

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## Bone To Pick

B - B52s


----------



## Dragonomine

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Dragonomine

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Bone To Pick

F - Foghat


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

G - Gardenian


----------



## Kaoru

H-Heart


----------



## Dragonomine

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Monk

K - Kiss


----------



## Bone To Pick

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Monk

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## scareme

P-Platters, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Dragonomine

R - Ratt


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Steve Miller


----------



## Dragonomine

T - Toto


----------



## Bone To Pick

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Dragonomine

V - Vixen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Wretched Ones, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Z- Zapp & Roger (the best!!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Aggrolites, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Bone To Pick

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evanescence


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - False Witness


----------



## Devils Chariot

g = Godspeed! You Black Emperor!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Devils Chariot

i = insomnium


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jawbox


----------



## Devils Chariot

k= Killswitch Engage


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Little Dread


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Napalm Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oakridge Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Rohr Manor

R- Radiohead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Skoidats, The


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Tubes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - U.K. Subs


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Who, The


----------



## rottincorps

X- X


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Z - Zulu Nation


----------



## rottincorps

A Alvin and the chipmunks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Badlees, The


----------



## Spooky1

C - The Cowsills


----------



## rottincorps

D-Duran Duran


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Electric Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Four Tops


----------



## Kaoru

G- Genesis


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull (one of Spooky1's favorites)


----------



## silent night

kansas


----------



## rottincorps

L- Lenard Skynard


----------



## Kaoru

M-Metallica


----------



## rottincorps

N- nine inch nails


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Rohr Manor

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rainbow


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

S - Styx


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

T - Tenacious D


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - U.S. Bombs


----------



## zumbee

V - Van Halen


----------



## Spooky1

W - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## rottincorps

X


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## Rohr Manor

Z - Zac Brown Band


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Aerosmith


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Rohr Manor

C - Chevelle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## Rohr Manor

E - Eagles


----------



## rottincorps

F- fog hat


----------



## Rohr Manor

G - Guns N' Roses


----------



## rottincorps

H- Hudson brothers


----------



## Rohr Manor

I - Interpol


----------



## rottincorps

J- Janice Joplin


----------



## Rohr Manor

K - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## rottincorps

L-Led Zep......over rated


----------



## Rohr Manor

M - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## rottincorps

N- Nirvana ........he did us all a favor "BANG"


----------



## Rohr Manor

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## rottincorps

P-Pantiera


----------



## Rohr Manor

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## rottincorps

R Ratt


----------



## Rohr Manor

S - Sade


----------



## rottincorps

T tesla


----------



## Rohr Manor

U- Urge, The


----------



## rottincorps

V- Vixen


----------



## Rohr Manor

W - Weezer


----------



## rottincorps

X X


----------



## Rohr Manor

Y - Young ,Neil


----------



## rottincorps

Z- ZZ top


----------



## Rohr Manor

A - Autopilot Off


----------



## rottincorps

B- Boston


----------



## Rohr Manor

C - Counting Crows


----------



## rottincorps

D- Devo


----------



## Rohr Manor

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## rottincorps

F- Foo fighters


----------



## Rohr Manor

G - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## rottincorps

H- Hanoi rocks


----------



## Rohr Manor

I - Incubus


----------



## rottincorps

J-journey


----------



## Rohr Manor

K - Kid Rock


----------



## rottincorps

L-Lenard skynyrd


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madball


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## Rohr Manor

P - Phunk Junkeez


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queen


----------



## Rohr Manor

R - R.e.m


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Rohr Manor

T - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Union 13


----------



## rottincorps

V vixen


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

W - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - "x"


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Yellowman (reggae)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## Rohr Manor

B - Bad Religion


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

C - Christian Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Enemy of the State


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

F - Fatback


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

G-Gwar (Now THAT'S a Halloween band!!!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Happy Mondays


----------



## Rohr Manor

I - Incubus


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Spooky1

K - The Kinks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Live


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

N - Nucleus (Jam On It!)


----------



## Rohr Manor

O - Oleander


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

P-police


----------



## Rohr Manor

Q - Queen of the stone age


----------



## rottincorps

R red rider


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Smiths, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

V - Vibrators, the


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## Rohr Manor

X - Xscape


----------



## scareme

Y-Yes


----------



## Night Watchman

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Rohr Manor

A - Acceptance


----------



## Spooky1

B - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Night Watchman

D - Doughboys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Electric Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Night Watchman

G - Guns N' Roses


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Night Watchman

I - Inxs


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Night Watchman

K - The Killers


----------



## Night Watchman

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Bone To Pick

M - Mc5


----------



## mysticwitch

N- Nickelback


----------



## Night Watchman

O - The Outfield


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Ramoans


----------



## danaomaii

king bees


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll go back and get...

S - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Night Watchman

T - Tragically Hip


----------



## Spooky1

U - Utopia


----------



## Hauntful

V = Van Halen


----------



## Night Watchman

W - Wintersleep


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xtc


----------



## Night Watchman

Y - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## Night Watchman

A - Alphaville


----------



## Hauntful

B = Bryan Adams


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## Hauntful

D = Dwight Yoakam


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Night Watchman

F - Fuel


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Heartland


----------



## Night Watchman

I -Iron Maiden

I had a moment where I forgot my A-B-C's and had to edit.


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kinks (that's a group, right?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lightning Seeds


----------



## KStone

M_ MegaDeath


----------



## Night Watchman

N -New Order


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Night Watchman

P - Platinum Blonde


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen


----------



## scareme

R-Rush


----------



## Rohr Manor

S - Something Corporate


----------



## dollita

T_Tiger Army


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - U.K. Subs


----------



## KStone

V_ Velvet Revolver


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Widespread Panic


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X


----------



## Rohr Manor

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## TearyThunder

zz top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Allman Brothers


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

B - Bauhaus


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cheap Trick


----------



## Haunted Bayou

D- Dead Kennedys (I know...sick)


----------



## Night Watchman

F - The Flys


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You forgot E

E= Edward Bear
F= The Flys


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Guess Who


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## TearyThunder

I - Incubus


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Rohr Manor

K - Korn


----------



## scareme

L-Lennon Sisters


----------



## Haunted Bayou

M-Metallica


----------



## scareme

N-Nameless Fetus


----------



## jaege

O-Ohm


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Partridge Family


----------



## Night Watchman

Q - Queensryche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rush


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Sepultura


----------



## Night Watchman

T - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## scareme

U-Ultralights


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vision of Disorder


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## Night Watchman

X - X


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - YaYaYas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blues Traveler


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cliff, Jimmy


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Devo


----------



## Night Watchman

E - Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Face to Face


----------



## Night Watchman

G - Gin Blossoms


----------



## Evil Queen

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Night Watchman

I - Images in Vogue


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K- Kiss


----------



## scareme

J-Jenny Lind


----------



## scareme

Damn, I'm late.
L-Lost Tribe


----------



## Night Watchman

M - Max Webster


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Night Watchman

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## scareme

P-Passion Seeds


----------



## Night Watchman

S - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Spooky1

T - (The) Tubes


----------



## scareme

U-Ulu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## Night Watchman

X - XTC

Probably been said not many X bands.


----------



## scareme

Y-Young Blood


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Z-Zao


----------



## scareme

A-Aha


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Night Watchman

C - The Cure


----------



## The Creepster

Deicide


----------



## Night Watchman

E - Everclear


----------



## The Creepster

F-Fugazi


----------



## Night Watchman

G - Godsmack


----------



## The Creepster

H-Herbie Hancock


----------



## silent night

k- kansas


----------



## silent night

my bad...


----------



## The Creepster

too funny
I-Iron Maiden


----------



## Night Watchman

J - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## The Creepster

K-Kiss


----------



## Johnmonster

L- Lizzie Borden


----------



## The-Haunter

M-Montrose


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## The Creepster

O-Obituary


----------



## Jack Reaper

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## The Creepster

Q- What the?? 

Q-Blah...Queen


----------



## Jack Reaper

R-Ratt


----------



## The Creepster

S- Slayer


----------



## Jack Reaper

T-Tesla


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## The Creepster

V-Vampire love dolls


----------



## Jack Reaper

W- W.a.s.p.


----------



## The Creepster

X- X-Raided


----------



## Jack Reaper

Y-Yes


----------



## The Creepster

Z- Zappa

"Don't you eat that yellow snow"


----------



## Jack Reaper

A-Abba.....gawd I just dated myself!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys (so did I)


----------



## KStone

Cream_ C


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## The Creepster

E-Entombed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

franki valli and the four seasons


----------



## The Creepster

G- GWAR ......Oh YEAH


----------



## morbidmike

H-Hootie and the Blowfish (lame)


----------



## The Creepster

I-IronCross


----------



## morbidmike

J-Jackyl


----------



## The Creepster

K-King Diamond "tea with Grandma WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## morbidmike

L-little jimmy dickens


----------



## The Creepster

M-Morbid Angel


----------



## morbidmike

N- nine inch nails


----------



## The Creepster

O-Outlaw Blood


----------



## scareme

P-Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## The Creepster

R-Riccochet


----------



## Jack Reaper

S-Santana


----------



## morbidmike

T-talking heads


----------



## scareme

U-Unsane


----------



## morbidmike

V-vixen all hott chix


----------



## debbie5

Welk... Lawrence, to the rest of you...


----------



## The Creepster

X-xyz


----------



## morbidmike

Y-young mc chicka chicka yeahhhhh boyyyy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## morbidmike

A-alanis morisette


----------



## The Creepster

b- Black Sabbath


----------



## Night Watchman

C - Candlebox


----------



## The Creepster

D-Dying Fetus


----------



## Night Watchman

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## The Creepster

you forgot E

E- Eternal Tears Of Sorrow


----------



## morbidmike

G-God smack


----------



## The Creepster

H-Hail Of Bullets


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Integrity


----------



## Jack Reaper

J-Joan Jett


----------



## The Creepster

K-Kataplexia


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Jack Reaper

M-Motley Crue!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

N-nirviana


----------



## Jack Reaper

O-Opus


----------



## morbidmike

P-para moore


----------



## The Creepster

Q- Quo Vadis


----------



## morbidmike

R- ratt


----------



## The Creepster

S-Suffocation


----------



## morbidmike

T-the stray cats


----------



## The Creepster

U-Until Death Overtakes Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## The Creepster

W- White Skull


----------



## rottincorps

X


----------



## The Creepster

rottincorps said:


> X


X? What?


----------



## rottincorps

X is a band from the 80's,
http://www.xtheband.com/


----------



## The Creepster

I think your making that up

A- Asphyx


----------



## rottincorps

no but if you had check the link.....OH ya were on....
Y- Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zox


----------



## The Creepster

rottincorps said:


> no but if you had check the link.....OH ya were on....
> Y- Yes


I did not know local unknown bands count...well they don't lol....... thats why they are local

A- Amoral


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cranberries


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## Night Watchman

E - Emf


----------



## The Creepster

F-Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## morbidmike

G-gin blossems


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## The Creepster

I-Illdisposed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jam, The


----------



## The Creepster

K-Kinetic


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Los Crudos


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## The Creepster

N-Nocturnal Rites


----------



## Night Watchman

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## The Creepster

P- Panzerchrist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queensrÿche


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Rush


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## The Creepster

T-Torture Killer


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U - Ub40


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Villebillies, The


----------



## The Creepster

W-Worship


----------



## Night Watchman

X - Xentrix


----------



## Rohr Manor

T - Thrice


----------



## The Creepster

Y-Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Ac/dc


----------



## The Creepster

B- Bloodbath


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## The Creepster

D- Dream Evil


----------



## morbidmike

E-earth wind and fire ( how lame am I)


----------



## Night Watchman

F - The Fray


----------



## The Creepster

G- Grave


----------



## Night Watchman

H - Hole


----------



## The Creepster

I-Immortal


----------



## Night Watchman

J - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## The Creepster

K-Koldbrann


----------



## Night Watchman

L - Lovehammers


----------



## The Creepster

M-Mercenary


----------



## Night Watchman

N - Neverending White Lights


----------



## The Creepster

O-One Man Army And The Undead Quartet


----------



## Night Watchman

P - Pilot Speed


----------



## The Creepster

Q- Queiron


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Rise Against


----------



## The Creepster

S- Shape Of Despair


----------



## Night Watchman

T - Tangerine Dream


----------



## The Creepster

U- Urfaust


----------



## Night Watchman

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## The Creepster

Night Watchman said:


> V - Violent Femmes


I think thats the only "V" band folks post....

W- Wayd


----------



## Night Watchman

I can go with The Vapours next time.

Thanks for giving me the X

X - Xero


----------



## The Creepster

Y- Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Night Watchman

Z - Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## The Creepster

A-All Shall Perish


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Night Watchman

B - Better than Ezra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Clutch


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## The Creepster

E- Extol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fear


----------



## The Creepster

G- God Dethroned


----------



## Night Watchman

F - The Flys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Generation X


----------



## Hauntful

H - "Hinder"


----------



## The Creepster

I-Illdisposed


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## morbidmike

K-kreator


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Live


----------



## The Creepster

M- Morgoth


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## The Creepster

O- Orphanage


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## The Creepster

R-Red Harvest


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## The Creepster

T- The Haunted


----------



## morbidmike

U-Ugly kid joe


----------



## Night Watchman

V - Vince Guaraldi Trio


----------



## The Creepster

W-Wolfchant


----------



## IMU

X - Xymox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## morbidmike

Z-Z1 Zombi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

I would say something about wrong game Roxy but I have done it myself lol.

A - Age of Chance


----------



## RoxyBlue

D'OH!:googly: - That's what I get for jumping from thread to thread too quickly!

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Night Watchman

C - Cracker


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D- Death Threat


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Nope
> 
> The Creepster


I am glad to be inside everyones head :devil:

E- Evil Masquerade


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frankie Stein and His Ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hothouse Flowers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Inxs


----------



## morbidmike

J- jackyl


----------



## The Creepster

K- Keep Of Kalessin


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## The Creepster

M-Memory Garden


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## Night Watchman

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paul Simon


----------



## The Creepster

Q- Queensrÿche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rush


----------



## The Creepster

S-Swallow The Sun


----------



## Night Watchman

T - Tragically Hip


----------



## The Creepster

U-Until Death Overtakes Me


----------



## Night Watchman

V - Vampire Weekend


----------



## The Creepster

W-Within Temptation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## The Creepster

Z-Zavorash


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aerosmith


----------



## The Creepster

B-Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## The Creepster

D-Dissection


----------



## Night Watchman

E - Eddie Vedder


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Night Watchman

G - Goldfinger


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Night Watchman

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Night Watchman

K - Kings of Leon


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Night Watchman

M - Mgmt


----------



## The Creepster

N-Napalm Death


----------



## rottincorps

O- Ozzy


----------



## The Creepster

P- Pagan's Mind


----------



## rottincorps

Q- Quite Riot


----------



## The Creepster

R- Runemagick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Skoidats, The


----------



## The Creepster

T- The Sins Of Thy Beloved


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Uncle Slam


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Wide mouth Mason


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xiu Xiu


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## morbidmike

Z-zombie white


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Ac/dc


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Badlees, The


----------



## morbidmike

C-cult the


----------



## The Creepster

D-Blood Tsunami


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fembots


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## The Creepster

H- Heavy Lord


----------



## Night Watchman

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## The Creepster

J- Jungle Rot


----------



## Night Watchman

K - Kimya Dawson


----------



## The Creepster

L- Lust Of Decay


----------



## Night Watchman

M - Max Webster


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Night Watchman

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queen


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Red Rider


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Superunknown


----------



## The Creepster

T- Thyrfing


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## Night Watchman

V - The Vapors


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## The Creepster

X-Xandria


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## rottincorps

Z- Zebra


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Abba


----------



## rottincorps

Bad Co.


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Color me badd


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## rottincorps

E L O


----------



## ededdeddy

F - FInger 11


----------



## rottincorps

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Highwaymen


----------



## rottincorps

I-Inxs


----------



## ededdeddy

J -Junior Brown


----------



## The Creepster

K-Koldborn


----------



## Spooky1

L - Living Colour


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - My Chemical Romance


----------



## highbury

N - The Necros


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pointed Sticks


----------



## The Creepster

Q-Quo Vadis


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Roxy Music


----------



## highbury

R-Red Fang!


----------



## highbury

Okay fine!

S-Slayer!!


----------



## Night Watchman

T - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## The Creepster

U- Unanimated


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## highbury

Y - Youth Brigade


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Oops misssed W and X

I'll pick them up.

W- Wild Cherry
X - Xtreme
(y-youth brigade)

Z -Zwan

Ok....we get to start all over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bad Brains


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Collective Soul


----------



## Night Watchman

D - Drivin' N' Cryin'


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Earth Crisis


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Five Iron Frenzy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Goldfinger


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson Five


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kingface


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## ededdeddy

M- Matchbook Romance


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Our Last Night


----------



## Night Watchman

P - The Pogues


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Real Life


----------



## highbury

S - Samhain


----------



## Night Watchman

T - The Toadies


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ub40


----------



## Night Watchman

V - The Vapors


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Widespread Panic


----------



## Wildcat

X X-Raided


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yo La Tengo


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## The Creepster

A- At The Gates


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bad Manners


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Night Watchman

D - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## The Creepster

F- Fleshcrawl


----------



## highbury

G - GG Allin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - H2o


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Wildcat

J Judas Priest


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kill Your Idols


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Linkin Park


----------



## The Creepster

M-Monstrosity


----------



## Night Watchman

N - New Order


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Night Watchman

P - The Proclaimers


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone age

I've gotten hooked on this song. 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9psDq44N34[/nomedia]


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## The Creepster

T-Toxic Holocaust


----------



## Night Watchman

U - Utopia


----------



## highbury

V - The Vandals


----------



## highbury

W - The Weirdos


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xiu Xiu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## The Creepster

A- Ancient Rites


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Night Watchman

C - Cinderella


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## highbury

E- Electric Frankenstein

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## The Creepster

G-God Dethroned


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Helmet


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Integrity


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## The Creepster

K- Kataplexia


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madball


----------



## highbury

N - Naked Raygun


----------



## fick209

O - OutKast


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queers, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Ramones, The


----------



## fick209

S - Soundgarden


----------



## ededdeddy

t -Turbonegro


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ub40


----------



## fick209

V - Van Halen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Weezer


----------



## The Creepster

X-xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yo La Tengo


----------



## fick209

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - (The) Animals


----------



## Spooky1

B - B-52's


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## The Creepster

D-Defeated Sanity


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eagles


----------



## Spooky1

F - Foreigner


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## The Creepster

F-Front Line Assembly


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Guns 'N' Roses


----------



## fick209

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incubus


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## fick209

K - Korn


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lothar and the Hand People


----------



## ededdeddy

M -The Membranes


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## ededdeddy

O - The Outcasts


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phish


----------



## fick209

Q - Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rush


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## fick209

T - Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## The Creepster

U- Usurper


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - White Snake


----------



## highbury

X- X-Ray-Spex


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth Brigade


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## highbury

And back to the start...

A- Agent Orange


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## fick209

D - Dire Straights


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eskimo Joe


----------



## fick209

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## The Creepster

G-General Surgery


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## The Creepster

I-Ink Spots, The


----------



## scareme

J-J. Giles Band


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kill Your Idols


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## The Creepster

M-Mills brothers, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Ned's Atomic Dustbin


----------



## The Creepster

O-October Tide


----------



## scareme

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## The Creepster

R- Red Harvest


----------



## scareme

S-Slipknot


----------



## Night Watchman

U - Unwritten Law


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T is sad, but that's ok.

V - V.O.D.


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who


----------



## The Creepster

X- X Wild


----------



## scareme

Y-Yuri


----------



## The Creepster

Z- Zavorash


----------



## morbidmike

A-alien ant farm


----------



## The Creepster

B-Between The Buried And Me


----------



## scareme

C-Clash


----------



## The Creepster

D- Dream Evil


----------



## scareme

E-Eddie and the Crusiers


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## scareme

G-GoGo's


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House Jacks


----------



## The Creepster

I- Impaled Nazarene


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## morbidmike

K-kinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lasgo


----------



## scareme

M-Monkeys, The


----------



## The Creepster

N- Naildown


----------



## scareme

O-Oasis


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Panic at the Disco


----------



## The Creepster

Q-q5


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Spooky1

T - The The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Poor S. :0(

U - U.K. Subs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:

S - Sepultura

V - Van Halen


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## morbidmike

X-xtc


----------



## fick209

Y - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## morbidmike

Z-zapotec


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Ace of Base


----------



## The Creepster

B- Bad Brains


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Coldplay


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## The Creepster

E-Evocation


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## The Creepster

G-Ghost Machinery


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Heaven 17


----------



## The Creepster

I-Immortal


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingstonians, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## The Creepster

M - Malevolent Creation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - New Order


----------



## The Creepster

O - Obliteration


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pixies


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Queensrÿche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Radiohead


----------



## Wildcat

S- Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## The Creepster

T - Terrorizer


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ub40


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vital Remains


----------



## Night Watchman

W - The Waterboys


----------



## The Creepster

X- Xasthur


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zyklon


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Ace of Base


----------



## The Creepster

B - Brain Drill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Catch 22


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dream Theater


----------



## The Creepster

E - Evoken


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Faith No More


----------



## The Creepster

G - God Forbid


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Helmet


----------



## morbidmike

I-indego girls hahaha I'm a weiner


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jungle Rot


----------



## Spooky1

K - King Crimson


----------



## The Creepster

L - Lay Down Rotten


----------



## morbidmike

M-marlin manson


----------



## fick209

N - Nirvana


----------



## The Creepster

O - Obliteration


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Porno for Pyros


----------



## The Creepster

Q - q5


----------



## Moon Dog

R- Rolling Bones (err.. Stones)


----------



## The Creepster

S - Sentenced


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Spooky1

U - u2


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vermin


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - White Snake


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## The Creepster

B - Bloody Panda


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dyecrest


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer (ELP)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Gilmour, David


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hail Of Bullets


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## scareme

J-J Giles Band


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## scareme

L-Lyle Lovette and his really large band.


----------



## The Creepster

M - Malevolent Creation


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## scareme

O-Old Hat Trick


----------



## The Creepster

P - Prostitute Disfigurement


----------



## scareme

Q-Queen


----------



## The Creepster

R - Royal Hunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## IMU

T - Tommy Tutone


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## The Creepster

W - Where Angels Fall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yo Yo Ma and the Pips

(Hey, might as well have some fun with this now and then)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## The Creepster

A - Amoral


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## The Creepster

D - Digital Underground ....HA


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - The Electric Prunes


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## The Creepster

G - Grimfist


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## The Creepster

J - Job For A Cowboy


----------



## rottincorps

K kiss


----------



## The Creepster

L - Living Sacrifice


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mamas and The Papas, The


----------



## rottincorps

Nine inch nails


----------



## The Creepster

O - Obscura


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Queiron


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rundgren, Todd


----------



## The Creepster

S - Skinny Puppy


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## The Creepster

U - Urban Dance Squad


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Valens, Ritchie


----------



## The Creepster

W - Winds Of Plague


----------



## Moon Dog

X -xtc


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Art of Noise


----------



## The Creepster

B - Bonham


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cochran, Eddie


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - The Everly Brothers


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fugazi


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## The Creepster

H - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Inspiral Carpets


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jan and Dean


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kinks


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## scareme

O-Onion


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Palmer, Robert


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quicksand


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ringworm


----------



## The Creepster

S - Shape Of Despair


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Traveling Wilburys, The


----------



## The Creepster

U - Urgehal


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vixen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## Devils Chariot

x - x

cuz the mexicans will give you alot of Sh*t, not to mention the homosxeuals and the idle rich, here in LOS ANGELESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Y-Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A-Anthrax


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - The Box Tops


----------



## The Creepster

C - Cramps


----------



## fick209

D - Dire Straits


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Free


----------



## Spooky1

G - Genesis


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - inxs


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jones, Howard


----------



## The Creepster

K - Kaamos


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

L-Loverboy


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## The Creepster

N - Nailed


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orbison, Roy


----------



## The Creepster

P - Pain Of Salvation


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ringworm


----------



## The Creepster

S - Slaughter


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - The Tangerine Zoo


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U-ub40


----------



## The Creepster

V - Visceral Bleeding


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

W- Wham!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - x


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Year Of Desolation


----------



## Howlinmadjack

zeromancer


----------



## The Creepster

A - As I Lay Dying


----------



## fick209

B - Bon Jovi


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cocker, Joe


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Earth Crisis


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

F- Faces, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - The Incredible String Band


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

J- J. Geils Band


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kiss


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Los Lobos


----------



## fick209

M - Motley Crue


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Numan, Gary


----------



## The Creepster

O - Officium Triste


----------



## fick209

P - Poison


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Queso


----------



## fick209

R - Rolling Stones, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Spooky Tooth


----------



## Bone To Pick

T - Toto


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## fick209

V - Vixen


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Weepin' Willie & the All Star Blues Band

http://bostonist.com/2007/12/31/so_long_weepin.php


----------



## The Creepster

X - XIV Dark Centuries


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zero Hour


----------



## Howlinmadjack

ac/dc


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Eric Burden and The Animals


----------



## Howlinmadjack

the cult


----------



## Night Watchman

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Earth Crisis


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hanging Garden


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Inxs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jam, The


----------



## Night Watchman

K - Killing Time


----------



## SPOOKY J

L - Linkin Park


----------



## fick209

M - Motley Crue


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## SPOOKY J

O - Oleander


----------



## Evil Andrew

p - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## SPOOKY J

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Rancid


----------



## SPOOKY J

S - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Tesla


----------



## SPOOKY J

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Vixen


----------



## SPOOKY J

W - w.a.s.p


----------



## The Creepster

X - Xystus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## SPOOKY J

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Agnostic Front


----------



## SPOOKY J

B - Biohazard


----------



## The Creepster

C - Circle Of Dead Children


----------



## SPOOKY J

D - Disturbed


----------



## Spooky1

E - Enya


----------



## SPOOKY J

F - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## The Creepster

G - Ghost Brigade


----------



## fick209

H - Hot Tamale Brass Band:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Integrity


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## fick209

K - Kansas


----------



## SPOOKY J

L - Life of Agony


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## SPOOKY J

N - Nekromantix


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SPOOKY J

P - Prong


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q-Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rush


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S - Soul Asylum


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Robin Trower


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - u2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xdisciplex


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yarbrough & Peoples


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - ac/dc


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blood for Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago (one of my favorites)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

F - Faith No More


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## NytDreams

I -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Joan Jet


----------



## The Creepster

K - Konkhra


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

L - Loverboy


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Ned's Atomic Dustbin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pungent Stench


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## MistressWitch

R- Rammstein


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Taproot


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## Night Watchman

V - Venom


----------



## SPOOKY J

W - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## The Creepster

X - Xandria


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Captain Beyond


----------



## MistressWitch

D- Danzig


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## MistressWitch

F- Fear Factory


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & the Playboys


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hate Eternal


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - The Brothers Johnson (Strawberry Letter 23 )


----------



## Goblin

K-K.C. & The Sunshine Band


----------



## morbidmike

L-lamb of god


----------



## The Creepster

M - Malevolent Creation


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nada Surf


----------



## MistressWitch

O- Ouija


----------



## The Creepster

P - Prostitute Disfigurement


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rush


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Santana


----------



## The Creepster

T - The Monolith Deathcult


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Uriah-Heep


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vomitory


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wishbone Ash


----------



## The Creepster

X - Xandria


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## The Creepster

A - Atrocity


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Goblin

C-C&C Music Factory


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> D - Dead Kennedys




E - Edge Of Sanity


----------



## Rohr Manor

F - Five Irony Frenzy


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hellhammer


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## The Creepster

K - kmfdm


----------



## SPOOKY J

L - Lamb of God


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Nightbreed


----------



## The Creepster

O - Ordog


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - psychadelic furs


----------



## Night Watchman

Q - Queens of the Stoneage


----------



## Goblin

R-Rascal Flatts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Skoidats, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Uncle Kracker


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vicious Art


----------



## Goblin

W-War..........


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - x-tc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Zombie Nation


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - Animals, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beatles, The


----------



## Zurgh

C- Cure, the


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fleshgore


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## The Creepster

H - Henry Rollins...."Cause I am a LIAR...yeah..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Judge


----------



## The Creepster

K - King Diamond....ITS time for tea with GRANDMA


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - O'Jays


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Pushing Daisies


----------



## Goblin

R-Redbone


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Slipknot


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Ultravox


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Velvet Revolver


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - Xandria


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Zurgh

A- Alice in chains


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## The Creepster

C - Candlemass


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## The Creepster

E - EveryBody Will Burn


----------



## morbidmike

F-five finger death punch


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## The Creepster

I - In Flames


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kid Rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## The Creepster

M - Motörhead "I am so bad baby I don't care"


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nacho Men


----------



## The Creepster

O - Omen


----------



## Zurgh

P- Primus


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Rod


----------



## The Creepster

R - Radio Head


----------



## Goblin

S-Styx


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Tesla


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - U.K. Subs


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Velcro Peasants


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Wretched Ones, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X-perience


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Year Of Desolation


----------



## Goblin

Z-ZZ Topp


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Agnostic Front


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## The Creepster

C - CANNIBAL CORPSE ....now BOW DOWN


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - The Drifters


----------



## The Creepster

E - Entombed


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Faith No More


----------



## The Creepster

G - gwar


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Helix


----------



## ghost

F- foreigner


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## scareme

H-Hermans Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jesus Jones


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lamb of God


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Napalm death


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rush


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Skoidats, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## The Creepster

W - Winterborn


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - the xx


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Y-Yes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - ZZ top


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## The Creepster

B - Brain Drill


----------



## Goblin

C-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Dark Throne


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddie and The Dreamers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Griffiths, Marcia


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Klaxons


----------



## Goblin

L-Lady G


----------



## The Creepster

M - Modern English


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orange Blue


----------



## The Creepster

P - PiL


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Spooky1

U - u2


----------



## The Creepster

V - Virus IV


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## The Creepster

A - All Is Lost


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampyres


----------



## The Creepster

D - David Bowie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Earth Crisis


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Generation X


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## Goblin

I-Incubus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## Goblin

K-KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - No Innocent Victim


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queers, The


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S- Supertramp


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtles, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Velvet Revolver


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zero Hour


----------



## Bone To Pick

A - Adam Ant


----------



## The Creepster

B - Bloodbound


----------



## Goblin

C-c.o.d.


----------



## The Creepster

D - death


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## scareme

F-Flogging Molly (listen to "Worst Day Since Yesterday")


----------



## Goblin

G-Gap Band


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hatesphere


----------



## Goblin

I-Incubus


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jay & the Americans


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lockweld


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Spooky1

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pearl Jam


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quick and the Dead


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Skatalites, The


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Terror

------------------

V - Vision of Disorder


----------



## Evil Queen

W - Wang Chung


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zyklon


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blood for Blood


----------



## Goblin

C-Coldplay


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Def Leppard


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Goblin

G-Guns n Roses


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Night Watchman

J - Jesus Jones


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Korn


----------



## Night Watchman

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phish


----------



## Soni

Q -- Quiet Riot


----------



## The Creepster

R - Resurrected


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## SPOOKY J

T - Taproot


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - x


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## SPOOKY J

Z - Zakk Wylde


----------



## Goblin

A-Atlanta


----------



## SPOOKY J

B - Buckcherry


----------



## Goblin

C-CC Ryder


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Rick Derringer


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F - Firehouse


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Grand funk railroad


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Iron Maiden (favorite band ever!!)


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## SPOOKY J

K - Killswitch Engage


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lennon Sisters


----------



## SPOOKY J

M - Megadeath


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## The Creepster

O - October Tide


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pearl Jam


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Queensrÿche


----------



## SPOOKY J

R - Rancid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Sepultura


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtles, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - u-2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - White Zombie


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-ZZ Topp


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - ac/dc


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cars, The


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Eagles


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy and the Dreamers


----------



## morbidmike

G-goo goo doll's


----------



## Soni

H -- Hinder


----------



## SPOOKY J

I - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Soni

J -- Jimmy Eat World


----------



## SPOOKY J

K - Kinks


----------



## Soni

L -- Lifehouse


----------



## SPOOKY J

M - Misfits


----------



## The Creepster

N - Nightrage


----------



## Evil Queen

O - Orleans


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## morbidmike

S-snow patrole


----------



## SPOOKY J

T - Testament


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## The Creepster

V - Volatile


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## SPOOKY J

X - Xentrix


----------



## Soni

Y -- Yellow Card


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Agnostic Front


----------



## Bone To Pick

B - Beats Antique


----------



## The Creepster

Johnny Thunder said:


> A - Agnostic Front


Yeeeah

C - Crematory


----------



## Evil Queen

D - Divinyls


----------



## Goblin

E-Eart, Wind and fire


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fragments Of Unbecoming


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Soni

J -- Jay-Z


----------



## Goblin

K-Korn


----------



## Soni

L -- lmfao


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Soni

N -- Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Soni

P -- Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen


----------



## Soni

R -- Rage against the machine


----------



## Goblin

S-Screaming Trees


----------



## Soni

T -- The Offspring


----------



## Goblin

U-Unified Theory


----------



## Soni

V -- Van Morrison


----------



## Goblin

W-White Stripes, The


----------



## SPOOKY J

X - Xysma


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## SPOOKY J

Z - Zebrahead


----------



## Goblin

A-Army Of Anyone


----------



## The Creepster

B - Burnt By The Sun


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampyres


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D - Divinyls


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fugazi


----------



## Goblin

G-Guns n' Roses


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hard-Fi


----------



## Soni

I -- Incubus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Soni

K -- Kid Rock


----------



## The Creepster

L - Life Of Agony


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Soni

N -- Nirvana


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Soni

P -- Petra


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen


----------



## SPOOKY J

R - Rev Theory


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sum 41


----------



## The Creepster

T - Time To Die


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - Year of Desolation


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## The Creepster

A - Artillery


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Black Label Society


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cat Stevens


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Elvis


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy and the Dreamers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G - Gorillaz


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Goblin

L-Linkin Park


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Motley Crue


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Goblin

P-Papa Roach


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Goblin

R-Racer X


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Skoidats, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Weezer


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-ZZ Topp


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - A Day To Remember


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Soni

C -- Cash Cash


----------



## Goblin

D-Def Leppard


----------



## Soni

E -- elo


----------



## Goblin

F-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Evil Queen

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Goblin

I-Incubus


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jag Panzer


----------



## Goblin

K-Korn


----------



## The Creepster

L - Lock Up


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## SPOOKY J

O - Opeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Porno for Pyros


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rainbow


----------



## Goblin

S-Styxx


----------



## morbidmike

T-Twisted Sister


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - U.S. Bombs


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vital Remains


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Aggrolites, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cranberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - inxs


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Evil Queen

K - Kinks, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - New World Order


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Slayer


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtles, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Weezer


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - y&t


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zack Wylde


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Air Supply


----------



## Evil Queen

B - The Bee Gees


----------



## morbidmike

C-cinderella


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Evil Queen

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## Goblin

F-Foo Fighters


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Gilmour, David


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Integrity


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kinks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Limecell


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - The Outlaws


----------



## Goblin

P-Pearl Jam


----------



## Soni

Q -- Quiet Riot


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Spooky1

S - (The) Smiths


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## morbidmike

V-Vicious circle


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - Xploding Plastix


----------



## Goblin

Y-YoungBlood


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Zombie Nation


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B- Black Label Society


----------



## Goblin

C-Creed


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Def Leppard


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Goblin

G-Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Heart


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## The Creepster

J - Judas Iscariot


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Goblin

L-Linkin Park


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## The Creepster

O - Orphanage


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Phish


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen


----------



## morbidmike

R-Rammstein


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & the Pharoahs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - x


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Spooky Chick

Z- Zebra


----------



## fick209

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Spooky Chick

Cure, The


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five, The


----------



## Hauntiholik

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Goblin

F-Foo Fighters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gang Green


----------



## Spooky Chick

H Hermans Hermits


----------



## Spooky1

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Spooky Chick

H- Hermans Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I-Incubus


----------



## Spooky Chick

Jam, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - King Prawn


----------



## Goblin

L-Linkin Park


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mott The Hoople


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Spooky Chick

Osmonds, The


----------



## Goblin

P-Patridge Family, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Spooky Chick

R- Ramones


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sting


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtles, The


----------



## Spooky Chick

U- Ultravox


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - x


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Spooky Chick

B- Kate Bush


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dance Hall Crashers


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy and the Dreamers


----------



## Evil Andrew

G- Gilmour, David


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - inxs


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Spooky Chick

K- kiss


----------



## Spooky1

L - Led Zepplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Motley Crue


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Spooky1

O - omd


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rush


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Toasters, The


----------



## Spooky1

U - Ultravox


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## morbidmike

W-warrent


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Spooky Chick

A- Anthrax


----------



## Goblin

B-Beach Boys


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cars, The


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Electric Franknestein


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Faith No More


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

K-Kings of Leon


----------



## scareme

L-Lyle Lovett and his Large Band (I'm going on July 9th)


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## scareme

N-Nine inch nails


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Roy Orbison


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ringworm


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - 10 cc


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Spooky Chick

Ventures, The


----------



## Spooky1

W - Who, The


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## shar

B- Big Blue Sea


----------



## Goblin

C-Carboard Vampires


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - d.o.a.


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Flys, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

I - Iced Earth


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

K - Krokus


----------



## Spooky1

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Napalm Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Sublime


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Ritchie Valens


----------



## shar

W- Wallflowers


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yellowman


----------



## PirateLady

ZZ Top


----------



## PirateLady

Or better yet Zappa zombies LOL


----------



## The Creepster

A - Annotations Of An Autopsy


----------



## Evil Queen

B - B52s


----------



## highbury

C - Code 13


----------



## rottincorps

D-Devo


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## morbidmike

F-faith no more


----------



## PirateLady

G-good charlotte:xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Inkspots, The


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Goblin

K-K.C. & The Sunshine Band


----------



## PirateLady

L' Linkin Park


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## PirateLady

O-Outkast


----------



## Night Watchman

P - Porno for Pyros


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Real Life


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## PirateLady

T-The Temptations


----------



## Night Watchman

U - Utopia


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - The Ventures


----------



## Spooky1

W - The Who


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## badger

Z- Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bold


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## badger

D - the Del Fuegos


----------



## PirateLady

E-Eagles, the


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fishbone


----------



## tot13

G - Godsmack!


----------



## badger

H- Hollowbody Hellraisers


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Spooky1

J - Joe Jackson


----------



## Wildcat

K - kmfdm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Less Than Jake


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## PirateLady

N-Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## PirateLady

P-Pearl Jam


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen


----------



## badger

R - Rocket 350


----------



## Spooky Chick

S- Squeeze


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Three Dog Night!


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Ritchie Valens


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Warzone


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## badger

Y - Yaz


----------



## PirateLady

Z-ZZ top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## PirateLady

B-Backstreet boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Catch 22


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fugazi


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## morbidmike

J-Jackyl


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool and the Gang


----------



## Luigi Bored

L, Los Lonely Boys


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nada Surf


----------



## Spooky1

O - omd


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders, The


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Spooky1

R - Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Luigi Bored

T - Temptations


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Runs With Scissors

V - Ventures


----------



## Luigi Bored

W - War


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## badger

Y- Yoko Ono


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## PirateLady

A-abba


----------



## highbury

B- The Big Boys


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

D- Dead Weather, The


----------



## highbury

E- Electric Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

F - Frankie goes to Hollywood


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

G- Grateful Dead, The


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - King Prawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - The Moody Blues


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Rise Against


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Three Days Grace


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Afrika Bambaataa


----------



## Goblin

B-Bee Gees


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - The Carpenters


----------



## Spooky Chick

D- Donovan


----------



## The-Haunter

E- ELO- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy and The Dreamers


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grand Funk


----------



## Luigi Bored

H - Heart


----------



## Goblin

I-Impressions


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jimi Hendricks


----------



## Evil Andrew

K- Kool and the Gang


----------



## Goblin

L-Led Zepplin


----------



## Luigi Bored

M - Motley Crue


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - River City Rebels


----------



## Luigi Bored

S - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## creep factor

T - Tragically Hip


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vision of Disorder


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## creep factor

X - Xtreme


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bad Manners


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Spooky1

D - Duffy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

E- Evenessance


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Finger eleven


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## creep factor

G-Golden Smog


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Integrity


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsman, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - the Limeliters


----------



## Bone To Pick

M - mc5


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nazereth


----------



## Dark Angel 27

O- Otep


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Slayer


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Spooky1

U - u2


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - the Ventures


----------



## morbidmike

W-winger


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - the Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Dark Angel 27

X-Xzibit


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Warren Zevon


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Luigi Bored

B- Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - John Denver


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Face to Face


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Luigi Bored

J - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Led Zep


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Prince and The Revolution, before he became " the artist formerly known as Prince"


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rush


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## PirateLady

T-The Turtles


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## PirateLady

V- Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - x


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Spooky1

Z - ZZtop


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Evil Andrew

D- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Foghat


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis and The Playboys


----------



## rottincorps

H- Hewie Luise and the News


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## highbury

J - Jawbreaker


----------



## debbie5

K- Kingston Trio

(banging head into wall to cleanse it and as punishment for having that be the 1st group who came to mind)


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## debbie5

N- Nugent, Ted (whose website I'm banned from for making a sassy remark ...LOL).


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orleans


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - reo


----------



## RoxyBlue

S -Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtles, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Unhinged


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wings


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Young Werewolves, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Warren Zevon


----------



## Spooky1

A - America


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## scareme

C-Crickets, Buddy Holly and the


----------



## debbie5

D- Dio


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - elo


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddie & The Dreamers


----------



## Spooky1

G - Garbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Spooky1

I - inxs


----------



## autumnghost

J - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Live


----------



## Spooky1

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## scareme

Q-Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Santana


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtles, The


----------



## scareme

U-u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtc


----------



## scareme

Y-You


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - the Archies


----------



## debbie5

B- Bill Haley & The Comets (yeah yeah..it's not really a B)


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - John Denver


----------



## debbie5

E- Elvis


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Spooky1

H - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - inxs


----------



## Hauntiholik

J - Jet


----------



## morbidmike

K-kill switch engaged


----------



## Hauntiholik

L - Lords of Acid


----------



## morbidmike

M-meatloaf


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## morbidmike

O-Of one fatal word


----------



## Hauntiholik

P - Praga Khan


----------



## morbidmike

Q-Queens of the stone age


----------



## Hauntiholik

R - Rob Zombie


----------



## morbidmike

S-Satanic angel


----------



## Hauntiholik

T - Tool


----------



## morbidmike

U-ultraspank


----------



## Hauntiholik

V - Vast


----------



## morbidmike

W-War head


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Hauntiholik

Y - Yello


----------



## Spooky1

Z - ZZTops


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animals, The


----------



## Goblin

B-Bee Gees


----------



## Hauntiholik

C - Collide


----------



## Spooky1

D - Devo


----------



## Hauntiholik

E - Evanescence


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Hauntiholik

G - Godsmack


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## scareme

I- Ink Spots


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson 5, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killdozer


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkess, The


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oasis


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rick James


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Hauntiholik

T - Three Days Grace


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - u2


----------



## Spooky1

V - The Verve


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## scareme

X-xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## Spooky1

A - America


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Blues Brothers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Candiria


----------



## scareme

D-Duran Duran


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evanescence


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Spooky1

I - inxs


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## scareme

K-Kool And The Gang


----------



## Goblin

L-Linkin Park


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madball


----------



## RoxyBlue

N-Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## highbury

P - The Pagans


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R -rem


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## The Halloween Lady

T - Train


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Johnmonster

V- Venom


----------



## PirateLady

W-Whitesnake


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## PirateLady

A-Animals


----------



## The Halloween Lady

B - Bangles


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vmpires


----------



## PirateLady

D-Depeche Mode


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evanescence


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## PirateLady

G-Godsmack


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy The Man


----------



## SPOOKY J

I - In This Moment


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson 5, The


----------



## The Halloween Lady

K - Korn


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincoln Park


----------



## runtz

M-Misfits


----------



## PirateLady

N-Nickleback


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## The Halloween Lady

P- Patsy Cline


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R - Richard Thompson


----------



## scareme

S-Steelers Wheel


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Toto


----------



## scareme

U-u2


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

X - x


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Atom Ant


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

E - Eels


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## scareme

G-Go Gos


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy The Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## jmarkc

K - Killers, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Spooky1

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Bethene

P- Pretenders, the


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rainbow


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Supertramp


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Toto


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## rottincorps

V- Vixen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## Spooky1

A - abba


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evanescence


----------



## Fjori

F - Front Line Assembly


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garbage


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hornsby, Bruce


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - James Gang


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K-Kiss


----------



## Spooky1

L - Led Zepplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Olmeda, Carlos


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Fjori

R - Rotting Christ


----------



## Evil Andrew

S- Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S - Sparklehorse


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Spooky1

U - ufo


----------



## scareme

V-Victors, The


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Fjori

X - Xysma


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## highbury

Z- Zero Boys


----------



## Spooky1

A - Alice in Chains


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Fjori

C-Carcass


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, wind, and fire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - fear


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Fjori

I-Incantation


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kansas


----------



## Goblin

L-Led Zepplin


----------



## Fjori

M-mdfmk


----------



## Spooky1

N - Neil Young


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## highbury

P - Propagandhi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - Roxy Music


----------



## Lunatic

S- Santana


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Toto


----------



## Spooky1

U - u2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Glow Skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## PirateLady

Y-Yardbirds


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alternate Ending


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

C - Calexico


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## highbury

E - Electric Frankenstein


----------



## Night Watchman

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## PirateLady

H-Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Night Watchman

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J - Jayhawks


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsman, The


----------



## PirateLady

L- Lettermen, The


----------



## highbury

M - Motorhead (how do you type umlauts?)


----------



## Night Watchman

N - Nickleback


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pure Prairie League


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## stagehand1975

S Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tempus Fugit


----------



## stagehand1975

U - ub40


----------



## Spooky1

V - Verve


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wild Ones (The)


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Night Watchman

Y - Young the Giant


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zion Band


----------



## highbury

A - The Accused


----------



## stagehand1975

B Blue Man Group


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

C - Cold War Kids (Did I use them already?)


----------



## Spooky1

D - Depeche Mode


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everlast


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Night Watchman

G - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Night Watchman

I - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Night Watchman

K - Kings of Leon


----------



## Spooky1

L - Los Lobos


----------



## highbury

M - The Misfits


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

N - Nina Nastasia


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pop Tarts


----------



## highbury

Q - Quicksand


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R - Roxy Music


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sting


----------



## scareme

T-Thompson Twins


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underwood Band


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Vic Chesnutt


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Spooky1

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Goblin

A-Animals, The


----------



## scareme

B-Bad Company


----------



## highbury

C - The Clash


----------



## scareme

D-Dropkick Murphy


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eternal Rest


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## highbury

G - Ghost


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Haunted, The


----------



## Spooky1

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Night Watchman

J - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## highbury

L - Los Straightjackets


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Spooky1

T - Troggs


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Virgil Shaw


----------



## Spooky1

W - White Snake


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape........


----------



## theundeadofnight

Y- Young Heart Attack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## CaptainCadaver

B-Bauhaus


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

E - Eagles of Death Metal


----------



## highbury

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman Hermits


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I - Interpol


----------



## scareme

J-Jack Rabbit Cowboys, playing tonight at the OCCC festival.


----------



## weaz

K - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Goblin

L - Los Straightjackets


----------



## highbury

M - Minor Threat


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nexus


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## scareme

P-Peachy Jane


----------



## PirateLady

Q- Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S - Septic Death


----------



## Spooky1

T - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## highbury

V - Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## MrGrimm

Xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A – Arcade Fire


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Blue Rodeo


----------



## scareme

C-ccr


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark 5, The


----------



## skeletonowl

E-Evergreen Terrace


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## MrGrimm

Gwar


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## highbury

K - Kraut


----------



## scareme

L-Lady Gaga


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## highbury

N - Naked Raygun


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Opulent


----------



## Spooky1

P - Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Radiohead


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S - Sun Kil Moon


----------



## highbury

T - t.s.o.l.


----------



## scareme

U-Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Weezer


----------



## highbury

X - X Ray Spex


----------



## scareme

Y-The Young Dubliners


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles. The


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Coldplay


----------



## highbury

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Elastica


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Greatful Dead


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## MrGrimm

I - inxs


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Korn


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincoln Park


----------



## MrGrimm

M - My Chemical Romance


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nuance


----------



## scareme

O-One of Us


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## scareme

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Radiohead


----------



## scareme

S-Stealers Wheel


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtles, The


----------



## scareme

U-United Future Organization


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Veruca Salt


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## MrGrimm

X - X Ray Spex


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Rascals


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## highbury

A - The Accused


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Bee Gees


----------



## scareme

C-Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Depeche Mode


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fall Out Boy


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Guster


----------



## scareme

H-Hermans Hermits


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incubus


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Lonestar


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nickelback


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## highbury

P- The Pagans


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## MrGrimm

Rembrandts (The)


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Technotronic


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Veruca Salt


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yardbirds (The)


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Spooky1

B - Birthday Party Massacre


----------



## highbury

C - The Cult


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Darkness (The)


----------



## Scarylea

E - ELO or Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy The Man


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Monk

K-Kiss


----------



## scareme

L-Lyle Lovett and His Really Large Band. (Not to be confused with a big band)


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Metallica


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Oasis


----------



## scareme

P-Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## MrGrimm

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Spooky1

S - Santana


----------



## MrGrimm

T - t.a.t.u.


----------



## scareme

U-ub40


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Weezer


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## highbury

Y - Youth Brigade


----------



## Spooky1

Z - ZZTop


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animals, The


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Boogie Wonder Band


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Daft Punk


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Edge of Sanity


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Garbage


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Incubus


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five


----------



## scareme

K-Kenny Chesney


----------



## creep factor

Los Lobos


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monkees


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nickelback


----------



## Spooky1

O - omd


----------



## creep factor

P-Pantera


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## creep factor

S-Soul Asylum


----------



## scareme

T-The Temptations


----------



## creep factor

U-Urge Overkill


----------



## scareme

V-Varmints


----------



## creep factor

W-Wet Willy


----------



## scareme

X-Xscape


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## highbury

B-Black Flag


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## creep factor

D-Danzig


----------



## Spooky1

E - Enya


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy and the Dreamers


----------



## creep factor

G-Gorillaz


----------



## Bethene

H- Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## creep factor

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincoln Park


----------



## creep factor

M-Montrose


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## creep factor

P-Plasmatics,The


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## creep factor

R-Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## Drago

S-sublime


----------



## Spooky1

T - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## creep factor

V-Vixen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## creep factor

X-Xenosis


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Drago

Z- Zombies The


----------



## Spooky1

A - America


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Drago

C- Cranberries, The


----------



## Spooky1

D - Depeche Mode


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Drago

F - Finger eleven


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garbage


----------



## Spooky1

H - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## creep factor

Kinks,The


----------



## creep factor

oops,my bad. jumped ahead a letter


----------



## creep factor

Heres one for J - Judas Priest


----------



## Drago

K - Korn


----------



## scareme

L-Loverboy


----------



## Drago

M- Metallica


----------



## scareme

N-North Street


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark


----------



## scareme

P-Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## scareme

R-reo


----------



## Drago

S- Strokes, The


----------



## scareme

T-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Drago

U- u2


----------



## scareme

V-Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## scareme

X-xtc


----------



## Drago

Y- Young, Neil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## creep factor

A-Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Drago

C- Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dave Mathews band


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Drago

F- Flyleaf


----------



## Spooky1

G - Genesis


----------



## scareme

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## scareme

J-J Giles Band


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killers


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincoln Park


----------



## Drago

M- M C hammer


----------



## Spooky1

N - Neil Young


----------



## scareme

O-Oningo Boingo


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Drago

Q- Queensryche


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Drago

S- Septic Flesh


----------



## Spooky1

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Drago

U- ub 40


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

W -Wilderness


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## N. Fantom

Y-Yo Gabba Gabba


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A-Asia


----------



## Spooky1

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D-Divinyls


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

E - Electric Six


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Falco


Er war ein Punker
Und er lebte in der großen Stadt
Es war Wien, war Vienna
Wo er alles tat
Er hatte Schulden denn er trank
Doch ihn liebten alle Frauen
Und jede rief:
Come on and rock me Amadeus

Amadeus Amadeus, Amadeus
Amadeus Amadeus, Amadeus
Amadeus Amadeus, oh oh oh Amadeus


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - Hank Dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kansas


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M -Motley Crue


----------



## emcee

N-Nirvana


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Ozzy


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rush


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tina Turner


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

X - x


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top, of course


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A - Air


----------



## scareme

B-Beach Boys


----------



## Hairazor

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## N. Fantom

D-d12


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Fairport Convention


----------



## N. Fantom

G-Godsmack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - Hold Steady, The


----------



## scareme

I-Iron Maiden


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five


----------



## tstraub

K-Kansas


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L - Land of Talk


----------



## Spooky1

M - Men without Hats


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

N - Nylons, The


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O - Ozric Tentacles


----------



## scareme

P-Paul Reever and the Radiers


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Q - Quasar


----------



## scareme

R-Roy Rogers and the Sons of the Pioneers.


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T - Tom Tom Club


----------



## scareme

U-u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## scareme

Y-Youngbloods,The


----------



## Spooky1

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## scareme

B-Bangles, The


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## scareme

D-Durant Durant


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## Spooky1

F - Firefall


----------



## scareme

G-GoGos, The


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## scareme

K-Kix


----------



## Spooky1

L - Live


----------



## ededdeddy

M - mighty mighty bosstones


----------



## Spooky1

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## ededdeddy

O- oasis


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Q - Quasi


----------



## emcee

Rush


----------



## scareme

S-Steelers Wheel


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U - Ultravox


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## scareme

W-Willow Reed


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Hairazor

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Z - Zac Brown Band


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

B - Bonnie 'Prince' Billy


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

D - Duane Eddy


----------



## Spooky1

E - elo


----------



## The Halloween Lady

F - Fiona Apple


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy the Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indignant


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J - Joseph Arthur & The Lonely Astronauts


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M - Magnetic Fields, The


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O - October Project


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: P-Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - rem


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na Na


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T is for The Tams...one of beach music's finest


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ugly Duckling


----------



## Spooky1

V - Versus


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-Whitesnake..here I go again.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

X - x


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Airsupply...sorry that is all that came to mind....


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cranberries


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: E-Elton John, Sir that is


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Frank Black


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Glenn Campbell


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Hellogoodbye


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incubus


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: K-Kings of Leon


----------



## Hairazor

L - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Spooky1

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: P-Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Right Said Fred


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T - Trans Am


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## scareme

V-Velvet Underground, The


----------



## Spooky1

W - Who


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

young guns


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Z-Zac Brown Band


----------



## graveyardmaster

a- abba


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: C-Counting Crows.....love them!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: C-Counting Crows.....love them!


hey pumpkin5,you love counting crows,ha!! ha!! gotcha!!

d-destiny"s child


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evanescence


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Filter


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## stagehand1975

I- Incus


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jack Johnson


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kelvinators


----------



## graveyardmaster

l- little texas


----------



## Spooky1

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Night Ranger..._Sister Christian _ and _When You Close Your Eyes _ya'll!


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oasis


----------



## The Halloween Lady

P - Partridge Family


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R - Raconteurs, The


----------



## Goblin

S-Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers (I may have said that one before..)


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## graveyardmaster

you beat me pumpkin5 huh!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdog


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-visage


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-Will Smith...love it! Switch!


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xandria


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Yes


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebrahead


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Arrested Development-Mr. Wendel


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-berlin


----------



## Spooky1

C - (The) Cowsills


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-deacon blue


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: E-ELO


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grand Funk


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hooligans


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Lord Homicide

K - King's X


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-led zeppelin


----------



## Lord Homicide

M - manowar!


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-Otis Redding...the man..the myth...the legend....


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pet shop boys


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Rick Springfield.....Jesse's Girl


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sugababes


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Turtles


----------



## The Halloween Lady

U - unforgiven


----------



## Lord Homicide

V - Vaughn, Stevie Ray


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-White Stripes-Seven Nation Army, baby!


----------



## Lord Homicide

X - X, Static (i cheated, so what )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Yes (and yes you cheated LordH, but I'm not going to tell.....spidey, spidey....)


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Aerosmith


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## The Halloween Lady

D - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Spooky1

E - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Lord Homicide

F - Floyd cramer


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Huey Lewis and the News (Do You Believe in Love?)


----------



## Lord Homicide

I - Ink Spots, The ~ I Don't Want to Set the World on Fire


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Janet Jackson...If I Were Your Girl


----------



## Lord Homicide

K - kris kross


----------



## Spooky1

L - Loggins and Messina


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Molly Hatchett-******* southern rock band...ya'll


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-Motley Crue


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hmmm, a mite out of order here)

I'll go with what was supposed to be the next letter

O - Obsidian


----------



## Lord Homicide

*p - PANTERA!*


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:  Sorry...I guess I thought I had learnt my alphabit reell gooder, but I meybe din't...


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ lol, luv ya! 

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Ramones (thanks Halloween Lady....I do get confused sometimes....)


----------



## Spooky1

S - Steely Dan


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:U-Ugly Kid Joe...Everything About You....


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## The Halloween Lady

W - Wham


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Z-Zombies:zombie:


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-aerosmith


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Backyard Band


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-candlebox


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: D-Dan Hartman....I Can Dream About You.... Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## Spooky1

E - Edgar Winters


----------



## The Halloween Lady

F - Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Lord Homicide

Great white!


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Lord Homicide

Iron Maiden


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kent


----------



## SterchCinemas

L- Limp Bizkit


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mothers of Invention


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-Ohio Players~~Love Rollercoaster (a woman allegedly was killed during the recording of this song...later turned out to be b.s.)


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Pheonix


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## SterchCinemas

R- Rise Against


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Sonia Dada~~You Don't Treat Me No Good No More.....


----------



## SterchCinemas

T- (10) Ten Years


----------



## Lord Homicide

U - Unwritten Law


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: V-Van Morrison~~Brown Eyed Girl (in case you didn't know...he's singing about me....)


----------



## Lord Homicide

W - *WHITE ZOMBIE*!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: V-Van Morrison~~Brown Eyed Girl (in case you didn't know...he's singing about me....)


cute... heh


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> W - *WHITE ZOMBIE*!
> 
> cute... heh


:jol: Awww...thanks LordH.....it is true....the cute part....Ha Ha

X-Xscape


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Lord Homicide

A - Alice Cooper!


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crack the Sky


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dogbreath


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Spooky1

G- Peter Gabriel


----------



## The Halloween Lady

H - Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jackson Brown


----------



## SterchCinemas

K- Killers,The


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: L-Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'~~Journey


----------



## Spooky1

M - Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## The Halloween Lady

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Troggs


----------



## Lord Homicide

U - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vixens


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-White Snake


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Spooky1

Z - ZZTop


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Aqua~~~Barbie Girl....hey Ken...


----------



## Goblin

B-Beegees, The


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:C-Carbon Leaf


----------



## Lord Homicide

D - Dean Martin


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evanescence


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foreigner


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:G-Goo Goo Dolls (LOVE THEM)


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hagar, Sammy


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iron maiden (awesome)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jackson Browne~~In The Shape of a Heart


----------



## The Halloween Lady

K - K.D. Lang


----------



## scareme

L-Lyle Lovett and His Really Large Band


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ozzy


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- New Found Glory


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ahhhh too late lol


----------



## Spooky1

Sterch, you do know you can edit your posts don't you. 

P - Pixies


----------



## Lord Homicide

Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-the saturdays (ace)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-Third Eye Blind


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-u2


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Copchick

W - wasp


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xandria


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yowlers, The


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zoot


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## Lord Homicide

C - Confederate Railroad!


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dogbreath


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: E-Elvis Costello


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## Copchick

G - Glenn Miller Orchestra


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Copchick

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Joy Division


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: K-Kenny Chesney


----------



## Spooky1

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Lord Homicide

M - Marcy Playground


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nighthawk


----------



## Spooky1

O - Outkast


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: P-Papa Roach


----------



## Lord Homicide

Q - Queen Latifa


----------



## Spooky1

R - Revenant


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Six Feet Under


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-Train


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeeeeeeez yet again i get u grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

u-ultravox


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vamps


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wetwetwet


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Lord Homicide

ZZ Top


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Copchick

C - Cinderella


----------



## Spooky1

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everlast


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## SPOOKY J

G- Gojira


----------



## Spooky1

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Imagination


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson 5, The


----------



## Copchick

K - Kenny Wayne Shepard Band


----------



## Spooky1

L - Liquid Jesus


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Copchick

O - omc


----------



## Spooky1

P - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Lord Homicide

R - Ratt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Script, The


----------



## Copchick

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Lord Homicide

Violent Femmes


----------



## SterchCinemas

W- Ween


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xscape


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## Copchick

A - Aldo Nova


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - b.t.o.


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Spooky1

D - Devo


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - e l o


----------



## Copchick

F - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## Lord Homicide

Helloween


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: K-Kansas (not just a state, but a band)


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last Dinosaurs


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M - Modest Mouse


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Orleans


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Pogues, The~~If I Should Fall from Grace With God (love this song)


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen


----------



## The Halloween Lady

R - Robert Palmer


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-Thompson Square~ (Are You Gonna Kiss Me or Not)


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ugly Duckling


----------



## Copchick

V - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Spooky1

W - Weather Report


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zipperneck


----------



## Spooky1

A - Abscess


----------



## Lord Homicide

B - Bob Crosby and the Bobcats


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cars


----------



## Copchick

D - Dire Straits


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Even Steven Band


----------



## The Halloween Lady

F- Fiona Apple


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:G-General Pulic~~~Tenderness


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## Copchick

L - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Spooky1

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nina Simone


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-O.A.R.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Partners in Kryme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiver


----------



## Copchick

R - Romeo Void


----------



## highbury

S - Samhain


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tesla


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U - UB40 ... why do I always get the U and Q bands???


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> U - UB40 ... why do I always get the U and Q bands???


Hey Sawtooth, just do what I do...skip letters and then you can have any letter you want!!! (cause yes I do it on purpose...it's not that I am stupid or anything.....)

X-X-Men and the Wolverines


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## Spooky1

A - Animals


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Ballyhoo!


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dorsey, Tommy


----------



## Copchick

E - Etta James


----------



## Spooky1

F - Four Tops


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: G-Good Charlotte


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hopper Band, The


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I - Iron and Wine


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Copchick

K - Kid Rock


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last Call


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

N-Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Optical Illusion, The


----------



## Copchick

P - Poison


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rotting Flesh


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S -Sparklehorse


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers, The


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Volebeats


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

W - Wumpscut


----------



## highbury

X - X-Ray-Spex


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Y - Yello


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zuni Pueblo Band


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A - Air


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-backstreet boys


----------



## Copchick

C - Chickenfoot


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dixie Dregs


----------



## Spooky1

E - elp


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Frank Black


----------



## Spooky1

G - Garbage


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## Copchick

J - (The) Jaggerz


----------



## Spooky1

K - The Kinks


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L - Laurie Anderson


----------



## Copchick

M - Montrose


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nightnurse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-Otis Redding


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P - Palace Music


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone age


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - R E O Speedwagon


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T - Trans Am


----------



## Spooky1

U - Under the Covers


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Vines, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - The Who, and The Guess Who


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xiu xiu


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - put a little Zep in your step


----------



## Spooky1

A - Airship


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Copchick

C - Clarks, The


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

D - Decemberists, The


----------



## Spooky1

E - elo


----------



## Lord Homicide

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Spooky1

H - House Jacks


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J - Jayhawks, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Keystone Band, The


----------



## Spooky1

L - Little Feat


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> L - Little Feat


 (nice choice !)

M - Barely Manenough (Barry Manilow)


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nevermore


----------



## Spooky1

O - Outkast


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## highbury

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Spooky1

R - Roadkill


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Slinky


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T - The, The


----------



## Lord Homicide

Unwritten Law


----------



## Copchick

Van Morrison


----------



## SterchCinemas

We are the In Crowd


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xenophobia


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - America


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

C - Clinic


----------



## SterchCinemas

C- Cage the Elephant


----------



## SterchCinemas

*Exclude my previous post... -.-


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dixie Dregs


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

E - Earlimart


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Copchick

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Heart


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## scarrycher

J-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - the Killer (Jerry Lee)


----------



## Spooky1

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Lord Homicide

obituary


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P - Portishead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quintessence


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rush


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Santana


----------



## Goblin

The Turtles


----------



## Lord Homicide

Unwritten Law


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Viceroy


----------



## highbury

W - w.a.s.p.


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xtasy


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yellowcard


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-abba


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: B-Barenaked Ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Commoners, The


----------



## Spooky1

D - Devo


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eurythmics


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F-Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

G - Giant Sand


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Hall & Oates


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I - Inouk


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## PirateLady

K- Kenny Loggins


----------



## graveyardmaster

l- led zeppelin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-Maroon 5


----------



## graveyardmaster

N-nevermore


----------



## Copchick

O -omc


----------



## graveyardmaster

P-poison


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rot in Hell


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sugababes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T - Thom Yorke


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vast


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weezer


----------



## PirateLady

x-Xzibit


----------



## Copchick

Y - Yes


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zero 7


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abba


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-backstreet boys


----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> b-backstreet boys


Oh God... I should have known... dude, you know that they aren't cool anymore right? 

C - Cory Morrow


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

D - Doves


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## Copchick

F - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H- Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## highbury

I - Integrity


----------



## Spooky1

J - John Prine


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kiss


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincoln Park


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oasis


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queensryche


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rolling stones


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Steve Miller Band


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undertakers


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - van halen


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-Will Smith


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero 7


----------



## Moon Dog

A - April Wine


----------



## graveyardmaster

b- black box


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:C-Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## graveyardmaster

D-destiny"s child


----------



## Copchick

E -Etta James


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Foghat


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## highbury

H - Husker Du


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jagged edge


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Klaxons


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lifehouse


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marylin Manson


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O - Ordinary Boys


----------



## Spooky1

P - Purple Hearts


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-runrig


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Sonia Dada


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Talking Heads


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-u2


----------



## highbury

V - Van Halen


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wham


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-all saints


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cars


----------



## graveyardmaster

D-deacon blue


----------



## highbury

E - Electric Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

F - Free


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-grave digger


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Harry Belafonte (isn't he dead?)


----------



## Spooky1

Harry's still alive 

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Copchick

J - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Moon Dog

Copchick said:


> J - John Lee Hooker


 

K - Kansas


----------



## scareme

L-Loverboy


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-muse


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## graveyardmaster

0-orgy


----------



## highbury

P - The Police


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ray Stevens!


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-s club 7


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Theocracy


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ub40


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: V-Violent Femmes


----------



## Copchick

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero 7


----------



## Spooky1

A - Animals


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-berlin


----------



## Copchick

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - the Doors


----------



## scareme

E-Eddie and the Crusiers


----------



## Spooky1

F - Franky Goes to Hollywood


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-g4


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## scareme

I-Iggy Popp


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jls


----------



## Copchick

K - Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Loggins & Messina


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mcfly


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nazareth


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oasis


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-the script


----------



## Copchick

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underworld


----------



## Spooky1

V - Voltaire


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wham


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xtc


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young money


----------



## Evil Andrew

ZZ Top


----------



## Spooky1

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Goblin

N-BeeGee's, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cash, Johnny


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-duran duran


----------



## highbury

E - The Exploited


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fleetwood mac


----------



## scareme

G-Grateful Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-indigo girls


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Copchick

K - Kid Rock


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Spooky1

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-OMD


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-the saturdays


----------



## highbury

T - The Toasters


----------



## SPOOKY J

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-the verve


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wham (GYM's favorite, lol)


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Wham (GYM's favorite, lol)


ha ha funny LORD.. H...

X-xscape


----------



## Lord Homicide

(LOL just kidding man)

Y&T


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero 7


----------



## Copchick

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## Spooky1

B - Birthday Party Massacre


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:C-Carbon Leaf


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Devils, The


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-helloween


----------



## highbury

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Copchick

J - Joe Walsh


----------



## Lord Homicide

Kick Axe (aka Spectre General)


----------



## Copchick

L - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Spooky1

N - Never Again


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Ozbourne


----------



## Wethier

P - prince


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sex pistols


----------



## Moon Dog

T - tsol


----------



## highbury

Moon Dog said:


> T - tsol


My favorite band, MoonDog!!

U - US Bombs


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vagabond


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wham


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-the yardbirds


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-all saints


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-the cars


----------



## Wethier

D - don Maclean


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-erasure


----------



## Spooky1

F - Faith no More


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-g4


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iron maiden


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Joy Division


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kiss


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Copchick

M- Montrose


----------



## highbury

N - The Night Marchers


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ohio Players


----------



## Copchick

P - Poison


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-R.E.M.


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Copchick

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undertakers, The


----------



## Spooky1

V - Ventures


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-westlife


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yazoo


----------



## scareme

Z-Zero


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-all angels


----------



## Copchick

B - Billie Holliday


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-culture club


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

D - Del Mccoury


----------



## Spooky1

E - Emerson, Lake and Powel


----------



## highbury

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Godsmack


----------



## Copchick

H - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ignite


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jet


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kansas


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincoln Park


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-muse


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Spooky1

O - Omar and the Howlers


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pink floyd


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Q-Quietdrive~~_Time after Time_


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## highbury

S - Social Distortion


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-texas


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## Copchick

V - Van Morrison


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-westlife


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombies


----------



## Copchick

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-busted


----------



## Copchick

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## highbury

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eagles


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frankie goes to hollywood


----------



## Kaoru

G--Genesis


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-happy mondays


----------



## Kaoru

I--Isley Brothers


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Kaoru

K--Korn


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lifehouse


----------



## Copchick

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-new york dolls


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Opie Gone Bad

http://www.opiegonebad.com/


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pink


----------



## Spooky1

Q - quireboys


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Raconteurs (The)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:S-Sheriff~~_When I'm With You_


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Turtles


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-van halen


----------



## highbury

W - Warrant


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xscape


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yaz


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-atomic kitten


----------



## Copchick

B - Big Mama Thornton


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Coldplay *shivers*


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dispatch


----------



## Evil Andrew

E l o


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godsmack


----------



## highbury

H - Hepcat


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Copchick

J - Johnny Mathis


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killers


----------



## Goblin

L-Linkin Park


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-madness


----------



## Copchick

N - Nat King Cole


----------



## Spooky1

O - Outlaws


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Propeller Heads


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-runrig


----------



## Copchick

S - Storyville


----------



## Spooky1

T - Three Dog Night


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Veruca Salt


----------



## Copchick

W - War


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yello


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A - Altan


----------



## Copchick

B - Blackfoot


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cranberries


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-erasure


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## Copchick

G - Gary Wright


----------



## Spooky1

H - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Copchick

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - KC and The Sunshine Band


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L - Love


----------



## Spooky1

M - Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Oasis


----------



## Copchick

P - Patsy Cline


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Copchick

S - Steve Earle


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Third Eye Blind


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undertakers


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - the Who ?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

X - x


----------



## Copchick

Y - Yes


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blood For Blood


----------



## Copchick

C - Clarks, The


----------



## Spooky1

D - Destini Beard (we just got her new album tonight)


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fleetwood mac


----------



## MrGrimm

G- Garbage


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - Hold Steady, The


----------



## Copchick

I - Inxs


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J - Joy Division


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kinks


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Copchick

M - Meatloaf


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nugent


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Spooky1

P - Phil Collins


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Copchick

R - Robin Trower


----------



## highbury

S - The Supersuckers


----------



## Moon Dog

T -tsol


----------



## Spooky1

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wham


----------



## highbury

X - X-Ray-Spex


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Youngbloods, The


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - B. B. King


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cellar Rats


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dirigibles


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eagles


----------



## Copchick

F - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Spooky1

G - Good Charlotte


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hoobastank


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Incubus


----------



## Spooky1

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## Goblin

K - Kinks


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-luna


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Manfred Mann


----------



## MrGrimm

N - No Doubt


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Spooky1

R - Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## MommaMoose

Tiny Tim


----------



## MrGrimm

U - u2


----------



## Spooky1

V - Verve ,The


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## Spooky1

Y -Yankovic, "Weird Al"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Ziggy Pop


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Allman Bros.


----------



## Goblin

B-BeeGees


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cascada


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## Spooky1

E - Everclear


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fluke


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Hedley


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Irritators


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jupiter Rising


----------



## Copchick

K - KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## MommaMoose

L - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madball


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nils Lofgren


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Oasis


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Poppers Band, The


----------



## MommaMoose

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rob Zombie


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:U-Urge Overkill


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-the verve


----------



## MrGrimm

W- Weezer


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yello


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-adam and the ants


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Spooky1

C - Clapton, Eric


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-erasure


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fat Boy Slim


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Glenn Miller


----------



## Copchick

(I love Glenn Miller)

H - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incubus


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Joy Division


----------



## MommaMoose

K - Kings of Leon


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Copchick

M - Montrose


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- NeverShoutNever!


----------



## Spooky1

O - O'Jays


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pinheads


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Rider


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wagon Riders New Band


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yello


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zebra


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Abba


----------



## Spooky1

B - Beatles


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-deepest blue


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Earl Scruggs


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Copchick

G - George Jones


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy The Man


----------



## SterchCinemas

I- Incubus


----------



## Spooky1

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Copchick

L - Lou Reed


----------



## SterchCinemas

M- Modest Mouse


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - nirvana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pulp


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Copchick

R - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-texas


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-visage


----------



## SterchCinemas

W- Ween


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-atomic kitten


----------



## Copchick

B - Blood, Sweat & Trears


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-do or die


----------



## Copchick

E - Etta James


----------



## SterchCinemas

F - Framing Hanely


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grand Funk


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## scareme

I-Inxs


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jls


----------



## Copchick

K - Kenny Wayne Sheperd


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Los Lobos


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-madness


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Native Son


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oasis


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Pheonix


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Still love Queensryche!

R - Rush


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## highbury

U - US Bombs


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-visage


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zebra


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, you missed Y 

Y - Yaz

Now on to "A"


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - America


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bon jovi


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-erasure


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- Felt


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-girls aloud


----------



## SterchCinemas

H- Hooters, The


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

J-Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Copchick

K - (The) Kinks


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

M-Monkees, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nemesis


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oasis


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Panic! At the Disco


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen


----------



## SterchCinemas

R- Radiohead


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-the saturdays


----------



## SterchCinemas

T- Thursday


----------



## graveyardmaster

U-u2


----------



## SterchCinemas

V- VV Brown


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-westlife


----------



## SterchCinemas

X- Xtc


----------



## graveyardmaster

Y-yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## SterchCinemas

Z- The Zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-abba


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Black Veil Brides


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-coldplay


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Dream Theatre


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eternal


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gloriana


----------



## SterchCinemas

H- Him


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iron maiden


----------



## SterchCinemas

J- Jefferson Starship


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kiss


----------



## SterchCinemas

L- Limp Bizkit


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Ranger


----------



## SterchCinemas

O- Oasis


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

P- Papa Roach


----------



## highbury

Q - Quicksand


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## SterchCinemas

S- Sublime


----------



## Copchick

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

U- Used, The.


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Copchick

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Spooky1

X -xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yellowbeard


----------



## highbury

Z - The Zodiac Killers


----------



## Copchick

A - Airborne


----------



## MommaMoose

B - Buckcherry


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

C - Carter Burwell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Danzig


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Spooky1

G - Genesis


----------



## Copchick

H - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jls


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killers


----------



## Copchick

L - Little Feat


----------



## Evil Andrew

(good one : )

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-oasis


----------



## Copchick

P - Pretenders


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Copchick

(Good one!)

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-visage


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Y-Yellow Card


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero 7


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Aerosmith


----------



## ez360

B - Bad Religion


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-deacon blue


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Elastica


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fleetwood mac


----------



## Copchick

G - Gene Autry


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Heart


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incubus


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-led zeppelin


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Metallica


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nero


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Oasis


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pink


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quarter Flash


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rush


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:U-Urge Overkill~~Girl, You'll be a Woman Soon


----------



## SterchCinemas

V- Vampire Weekend


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-westlife


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yello


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-abba


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beatles, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-coldplay


----------



## Copchick

D - Donnie Iris


----------



## highbury

E - The Exploited


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Garbage


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-human league


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indignant


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingston Trio


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-led zeppelin


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Maroon 5


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nirvana


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pink floyd


----------



## MrGrimm

Q- Queen


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-runrig


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-visage


----------



## highbury

W - The Weirdos


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-abba


----------



## Copchick

B - Buckwheat Zydeco


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-deacon blue


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Elastica


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fleetwood mac


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-human league


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## highbury

J - Joe Jackson


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingston Trio


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lifehouse


----------



## highbury

M - The Misfits!


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightwish


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O - Ordinary Boys


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-runrig


----------



## Goblin

S-Sandpipers, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-texas


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:U-Urge Overkill (i always get u )


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-the verve


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero 7


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Agnostic Front


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Bums (as opposed to Beach Boys)


----------



## Copchick

C - Chickenfoot


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dorsey, Tommy


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Fairfield four


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hot chocolate


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jls


----------



## Irish Witch

K-Korn


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lifehouse


----------



## Copchick

M - Meatloaf


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nektar


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Opie Gone Bad


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-the proclaimers


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-Queen


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-runrig


----------



## Irish Witch

S-Steps


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## Irish Witch

U-u2


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-the verve


----------



## Irish Witch

W- West life


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero 7


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bon jovi


----------



## Irish Witch

C-Cypress Hill


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dire straits


----------



## Irish Witch

E-Eagles


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fleetwood mac


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - gwar


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hot chocolate


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Copchick

J - Judas Priest


----------



## highbury

K - kmfdm


----------



## Irish Witch

L-l.m.f.a.o


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pink floyd


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rush


----------



## Lord Homicide

Samhain


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-u2


----------



## Irish Witch

V-(the) Verve


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weezer


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xploding Plastix


----------



## badgerbadger

Y - y&t


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Irish Witch

B-Bon Jovi


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-coldplay


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Duke Ellington


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-erasure


----------



## Irish Witch

F-(the) Fugees


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jls


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kinks, The


----------



## highbury

L - Lady GaGa


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Copchick

P - Pretenders, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## badgerbadger

R - Racer X


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stan Getz


----------



## Moon Dog

T - tsol


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Vengaboys


----------



## Copchick

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## MommaMoose

Z - Zac Brown Band


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Black Flag


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Irish Witch

D-(The) Dubliners


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Eagles


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

G - Giant Sands


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ivy


----------



## Irish Witch

J-Jackson 5


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kiss


----------



## Copchick

L - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Irish Witch

O-ocean colour scene


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Queen


----------



## Copchick

R - Robert Palmer


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Irish Witch

U-u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtc


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Boones Farm Band


----------



## Copchick

C - (The) Clarks


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

E - Eternal Tears of Sorrow


----------



## Irish Witch

F- Faithless


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grusin, Dave


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hunters Band


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lagrousome


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marylin Manson


----------



## RoxyBlue

N-Nirvana


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Carlos Olmeda


----------



## Copchick

P - Pretenders


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Robin Trower


----------



## rottincorps

S- Sammy Hager


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## Irish Witch

V-(The) Verve


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-westlife


----------



## Irish Witch

X-Xscape


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yes


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Irish Witch

B-boyzone


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-deacon blue


----------



## Copchick

E - Eddie Money


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Foghat


----------



## Copchick

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Irish Witch

H-hanson


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-icehouse


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jackyl


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kiss


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-liberty x


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Metallica


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nirvana


----------



## Irish Witch

O-Oasis


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pink


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-runrig


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take that


----------



## Irish Witch

U-u2


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-visage


----------



## Irish Witch

W- (The) Wanted


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xscape


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Youngbloods


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero 7


----------



## Irish Witch

A- ac-dc


----------



## highbury

B - Bad Brains


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Irish Witch

D- d12


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-erasure


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-girls aloud


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Copchick

J - J. Geils


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kraut


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot chili peppers


----------



## Irish Witch

S-steps


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Irish Witch

U-u2


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Irish Witch

W-Wham


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xDISCIPLEx A.D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yowlers, The


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Irish Witch

B- beach boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Champions, The


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Copchick

F - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Johnny Cash


----------



## Copchick

K - (The) Kinks


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Madness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Necros


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Irish Witch

S-smashing pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## MommaMoose

V - Van Helsing's Curse


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yakkers, The


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Aggrolites, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## rottincorps

C- Cream


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elo


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Irish Witch

G- G-unit


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Iced Earth


----------



## Irish Witch

J- jls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kill Your Idols


----------



## Copchick

J - Judas Priest


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, going backwards alphabetically, I see Let's go back to:

L - Limp Biskit


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Partridge Family


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

Q - Quicksilver


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Satchmo


----------



## Copchick

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## Copchick

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - x


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yellow Bird


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Copchick

A - Annie Lennox


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Battlezone


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Duke Ellington


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Elegy


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hard Times


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Joe Jackson & The Bigger Band


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lamentations


----------



## Copchick

M - Meatloaf


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - OutRigger Band, The


----------



## The Halloween Lady

P - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Reed, Lou


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silver Streak


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Talk Talk


----------



## Copchick

U - Underground


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Van Halen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Whitewater Band


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zanies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Evil Andrew

B t o


----------



## Copchick

C - Chickenfoot


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frankie Valli


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gabardine


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Heart


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - John Lee Hooker


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Katzenjammer


----------



## Copchick

L - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Johnny Mathis


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paranormal Band


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quiot Riot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ringworm


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Moon Dog

What happen to T?

T - The Turtles

V -Ventures


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Warlock


----------



## Copchick

X - Xciter


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animals, The


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dogbreath


----------



## Copchick

E - Etta James


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Godsmack


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Harriers, The


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson Five


----------



## Copchick

K - Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Montrose


----------



## Copchick

N - Neil Young


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Copchick

S- Steve Earle


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Volebeats


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo Yo Ma


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zuni Pueblo Band


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Darkest Day


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Elvis Presley (uh-huh)


----------



## Copchick

F - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Golden Earring


----------



## RoxyBlue

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jackal


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Klaxons


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lead Belly


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Neil Young


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rob Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Copchick

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Copchick

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cassidy, Eva


----------



## Copchick

D - Dire Straits


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Copchick

F - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Heart


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Iced Earth


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jls


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Kinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Ludacris


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Metallica


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Partridge Family


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quoit Riot


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rush


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na


----------



## the bloody chef

T - Tragically Hip :xbones:


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## the bloody chef

V - Verve Pipe :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who, The


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yellow Birds


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero 7


----------



## Copchick

A - Allman Brothers


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dave Mason


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Earth Crisis


----------



## the bloody chef

F - the Flaming Lips :kisskin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gigantor


----------



## Copchick

H - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Isaac Hayes


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Copchick

K - (The) Kinks


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincon Park


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - New Order


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Copchick

P - Patsy Cline


----------



## the bloody chef

Quicksilver Messenger Service :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rathbone


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## Copchick

T - Tito & Tarantula


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underwood Band


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Van Morrison


----------



## the bloody chef

W - White Trash :smoking:


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - yes


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zebra


----------



## the bloody chef

A - Alice in Chains :xbones:


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beck


----------



## the bloody chef

C- Cowboy Junkies:xbones:


----------



## Copchick

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Enya


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gene Krupa


----------



## the bloody chef

H- Howlin' Wolf ....if ever there was a hallowe'en musician! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Inouk


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## RoxyBlue

K- Kenny Loggins


----------



## the bloody chef

L- Little Feat


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Poison


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Copchick

R - Romeo Void


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sublime


----------



## the bloody chef

T- Ten Years After :xbones:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vince Guaraldi


----------



## the bloody chef

You're my hero, Dog! 

W- White Stripes


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xzibit


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo Yo Ma


----------



## the bloody chef

Z - Zappa, Frank :smoking:


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Badlands


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Clapton, Eric


----------



## the bloody chef

D- Dixie Dregs


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## the bloody chef

G- Goo Goo Dolls :xbones:


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## the bloody chef

J- Jimmy's Chicken Shack


----------



## Copchick

K - (The) Kinks


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Copchick

N - Nat King Cole


----------



## the bloody chef

O- Offspring


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Players Band


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## the bloody chef

R- Roxy Music (Spooky1's favorite band!)


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## the bloody chef

U- Uriah Heep


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampyre


----------



## Moon Dog

W - (The) Who


----------



## the bloody chef

Y- the Yardbirds


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bombers


----------



## Moon Dog

C - (The) Clash


----------



## Copchick

D - Donnie Iris


----------



## the bloody chef

E- Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## N. Fantom

F - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Glenn Miller


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hooligans Band


----------



## Copchick

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## scareme

J-Janice Joplin


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kenny Wayne Sheppard


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Montrose


----------



## the bloody chef

N - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## Copchick

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - reo speedwagon


----------



## Copchick

S - Storyville


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## the bloody chef

U- Urban, Keith


----------



## Moon Dog

V - (The) Ventures


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Warlocks


----------



## the bloody chef

x - xtc


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alabama


----------



## Copchick

B - Big Mama Thornton


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parker


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Doobie Bros


----------



## the bloody chef

E- Etta James


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frankie Valli


----------



## Copchick

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## the bloody chef

I- Iggy Pop


----------



## Copchick

J - Joe Walsh


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Los Lobos


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manchester Orchestra


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana.............


----------



## the bloody chef

O- the Outlaws


----------



## Moon Dog

P - (The) Pretenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Reed, Lou


----------



## Copchick

S - Steve Earle


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U - Universal Robot Band


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## the bloody chef

W- White Trash


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xtc


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A -Arlo Guthrie


----------



## the bloody chef

B- Boomtown Rats


----------



## Copchick

C - Cinderella


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## the bloody chef

E = MC Hammer


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - George Gershwin


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Isaac Hayes


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## the bloody chef

L- Lumineers :jol:


----------



## Copchick

K - Kid Rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

(We're going backwards)

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Moon Dog

(All ahead full)

N - Nazareth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## the bloody chef

R - Reel Big Fish <((()))<


----------



## Spooky1

Q got skipped. 

Q - Queens of the Stoneage


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Styx


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## the bloody chef

U - the Undertones


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Wilson, Brian


----------



## Spooky1

Xtc


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - yes


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## the bloody chef

A- Alice In Chains


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Chapin, Harry


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dirigibles


----------



## the bloody chef

E- Elephant's Memory


----------



## Copchick

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## the bloody chef

J- Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lang, Johnny


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Copchick

N - Neil Young


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:O.A.R. ~~ Crazy Game of Poker


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Q~~ Ugh!...Queen...or Quiet Riot.....ugh!!! I hate Q....


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## the bloody chef

S- Supertramp


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Talk Talk


----------



## Goblin

I-Uriah Heep


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## the bloody chef

W- War


----------



## scareme

X-Xtream


----------



## Copchick

Y - Yes


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ top


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## the bloody chef

B- Bananarama


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cassidy, Eva


----------



## the bloody chef

D- Deep Banana Blackout


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## the bloody chef

G- Great Divide


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Johnson, Robert


----------



## the bloody chef

K- Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - New Order


----------



## Copchick

O - omc


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Paul McCartney


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## the bloody chef

R- Rush


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sonny & Cher


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## the bloody chef

V- Violent Femmes


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## the bloody chef

X- Xtreme


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zebra


----------



## the bloody chef

A- Accoustic Alchemy


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - (The) Doors


----------



## the bloody chef

E- Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frankie Valli


----------



## Copchick

G - Grand Funk Railroad

Here's a little taste and a good one to get my a$$ going:


----------



## the bloody chef

H- Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## the bloody chef

J- Jane's Addiction


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Copchick

M - Montrose


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oldfield, Mike


----------



## the bloody chef

P- Primus


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Roger Hodgson


----------



## the bloody chef

S- Spandau Ballet


----------



## Moon Dog

T - t.s.o.l


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## CaptainCadaver

(The) Vandals



Moon Dog said:


> T - t.s.o.l


Great band.


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## scareme

X-X-capades


----------



## Copchick

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## CaptainCadaver

A-The Adicts


----------



## scareme

B-B 52's


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cars


----------



## CaptainCadaver

D-Demented are go


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## scareme

G-GoGos


----------



## CaptainCadaver

H-Hola Ghost


----------



## scareme

I-Iggy Pop


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## scareme

K-Kansas


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leadbelly


----------



## CaptainCadaver

M-Meteors,The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nutter Butter Band


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Q-Quakes,The


----------



## Moon Dog

Forgot P - Police

R - Red Rider


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Santana


----------



## Copchick

T - The Tubes


----------



## Spooky1

U - ufo


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## the bloody chef

X- can we just say XTC or Xtreme and skip X from now on?


----------



## Copchick

Y - Yearwood, Trisha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - America


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bing Crosby


----------



## Copchick

C - Clarks, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dixie Dregs


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## scareme

F-Flogging Molly


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Isley Brothers


----------



## scareme

J-Joe Cocker


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Korn


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Copchick

M - Meatloaf


----------



## the bloody chef

N- New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pretenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Robbie Robertson


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Savoy Brown


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## the bloody chef

U- Uriah Heep


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## the bloody chef

X again! C"mon!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XTC.....again already!!!!


----------



## Copchick

^ I thought I always got the "X"

Y - Yoakam, Dwight


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## scareme

B-Beatles


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cars


----------



## Copchick

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - (The) Flock


----------



## the bloody chef

G- Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Copchick

H - Hank Williams (Sr.)


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iris, Donnie


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## the bloody chef

K- King Crimson


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Ted Nugent


----------



## the bloody chef

O- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Copchick

R - Robin Trower


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - John Tesh


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## the bloody chef

V- Vanilla Fudge


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weezer


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape............


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Young, Neil


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## scareme

A-Air Supply


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Blue Man Group


----------



## scareme

C-ccr


----------



## the bloody chef

D- Dishwalla


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## scareme

I-Iggy Pop


----------



## Copchick

J - J. Geils


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kansas


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lionel Hampton


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Old Timers Jazz Band


----------



## Copchick

P - Pretenders, The


----------



## scareme

Q-Quite Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ratt


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of the Pioneers


----------



## scareme

T-Texas Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Wakeman, Rick


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dion


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Eagles


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - Ivy


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five


----------



## scareme

K-Kansas


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Ted Nugent


----------



## Copchick

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## the bloody chef

Q- Quarterflash


----------



## Goblin

R-Red hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Copchick

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## the bloody chef

W- White Trash


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Warren Zevon


----------



## Copchick

A - The Animals


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Boston


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dolby, Thomas


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

G - gbh


----------



## the bloody chef

H- (the) Hatters


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kinks


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leadbelly


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Barry Manilow


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psychosis


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Ramones


----------



## the bloody chef

S- Seven Mary Three


----------



## Moon Dog

T - The Turtles


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underwood Band


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Ant Eater


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Brian Setzer


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cranberries


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - John Denver


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Charlotte


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Heart


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## the bloody chef

L- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Miles Davis


----------



## Copchick

^ Good one

Nat King Cole


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## CaptainCadaver

P-Primus


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Stevedores


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## theundeadofnight

V - Vandenberg


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Weezer


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Forgot Y...

Y - Yes

A - Adam Ant


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Balzac


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Clapton, Eric


----------



## Copchick

D - Dire Straits


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Glenn Miller


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - (The) Knack


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M -Metallica


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pinheads


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Red Rider


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T-Toto


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Who (The)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - xtc


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y - Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - America


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Company


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dolby, Thomas


----------



## Copchick

E - Etta James


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Fields


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gene Krupa


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Joe Jackson


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiss


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Negative


----------



## Copchick

O - omc


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## Moon Dog

V - (The) Ventures


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Warthogs


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Youngblood


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Copchick

A - (The) Allman Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Company


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dean Martin


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## DocK

G - Garbage


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## Copchick

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leadbelly


----------



## theundeadofnight

M - Mastodon


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Serenity


----------



## theundeadofnight

T - Theory Of A Deadman


----------



## DocK

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## DocK

W - Whitesnake


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## DocK

Y - Yaz


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zao


----------



## Copchick

A - Airbourne


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Crackerjack Band


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Duke Ellington


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - elo


----------



## theundeadofnight

F - Fratellis


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## DocK

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I - Interpol


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jive Aces


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingsman Trio


----------



## Copchick

L - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nemesis


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## Copchick

P - Pretenders, The


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## DocK

R - Radiohead


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Turtles


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Monk

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Monk

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - America


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bloody Jug Band, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Goblin

E-Electric Light orchestra


----------



## Moon Dog

F - (The) Flock


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Herman, Woody


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Incubus


----------



## Copchick

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killers


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Copchick

M - Meatloaf


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

N - Now it's Overhead


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Opie Gone Bad


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## DocK

R - Rammstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Scavengers


----------



## Monk

T - TRex


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Victorious Band


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## DocK

Z - Zombie Nation


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Airborne


----------



## Monk

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Copchick

C - Chicago


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gorillaz


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Klaatu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Less Than Jake


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Neophytes


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Moon Dog

T - t. S. O. L.


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undertakers


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Alkonost

W - Wings


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top (I know, hardly an original choice, isn't it?)


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:B-Boyz II Men....and I can't even believe I posted that...I am puking now and then getting the mouthwash out....gross...ugh....gross....


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## theundeadofnight

D - Down


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Elvis (uh huh)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## Monk

H - Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Ink Spots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Lunatic

K- Kansas


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Men Without Hats


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nemesis


----------



## Goblin

O- Offspring


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pretenders


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Rider


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## rottincorps

W- Winger


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## Dark Angel 27

B-Backstreet Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - gwar


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kim Carnes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L - Land of Talk


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Primus


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S - Shins, The


----------



## Moon Dog

What happened to R?

R - Ramones

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Whoops!


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## Monk

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## scareme

W-Wheeler


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - America


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cheap Trick


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark 5


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Rahnefan

Foghat? Has that one been used to death yet?


----------



## Copchick

G - George Jones


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mommas and the Poppas


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol~Peter Frampton....Ohhh, Baby I Love Your Way....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quicksilver


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vixen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## highbury

D - d.o.a.


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## highbury

G - Ghost


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## Spooky1

L - Little Feat


----------



## highbury

M - Miles Davis


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders


----------



## theundeadofnight

Q- Queens of the Stoneage


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## highbury

S - Social Distortion


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Talk Talk


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Spooky1

W - White Snake


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Card Sharks


----------



## highbury

D - The Damned


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Four Tops


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Guns N Roses


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Junkyard Organ Combo

It wouldn't surprise me if there were a group called "Jonah and the Whales"


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## theundeadofnight

O- Opeth


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## highbury

Q - Quicksand


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:R~Rod Stewart~~Tonights the Night...


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undertakers, The


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures


----------



## highbury

W - The Weirdos


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aristocrats, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cars


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Monk

F - Foreigner


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Howard, James Newton


----------



## highbury

I - Integrity


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kiki Dee


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lee Harvey Osmond


----------



## Dark Angel 27

M- Maroon 5


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Opulence


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Paul Simon


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Rider


----------



## theundeadofnight

S - System Of A Down


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Thanatopsis


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Utopia


----------



## highbury

V - The Vandals


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Waters, Roger


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo Yo Ma


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## CaptainCadaver

D-Demented are go


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## highbury

F - Fugazi


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gadabout


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jackal


----------



## theundeadofnight

K-Killer Dwarfs


----------



## highbury

L - London Elektricity


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Metallica


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana............


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: P-Paula Abdul~~_Cold Hearted Snake_


----------



## scareme

Q-Quite Riot


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## scareme

S-Stealers Wheel


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U -u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## scareme

Y-Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## scareme

A-Archies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Blues Brothers


----------



## highbury

C - Creature Feature


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eckstein, Billy


----------



## highbury

F - Face To Face


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Inebriated


----------



## Moon Dog

J - JJ Cale


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Los Lobos


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## highbury

N - Nine Shocks Terror


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Sonia Dada


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heep


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## highbury

W - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Copchick

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - America


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Blondie


----------



## highbury

C - Circle Jerks


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire!


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frankie Valli


----------



## Jack Mac

G - Garbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hellraiser


----------



## Copchick

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Joy Division


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Los Lobos


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## highbury

Q - Quicksand


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Razorheads


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Victory


----------



## highbury

W - Warrant


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## highbury

A - The Accused


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Brand New


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cheap Trick


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dean Martin


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, or Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Matress


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## highbury

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mountaineers


----------



## highbury

N - Night Marchers


----------



## Moon Dog

Oingo Boingo


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paranormals


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sex Pistols


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## highbury

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Spooky1

X - xtc


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombies


----------



## highbury

A - Aphex Twin


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bouncers Band


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Enya


----------



## highbury

F - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - Hank Dogs


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## highbury

L - Loverboy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M~ Marcy Playground- Sex and Candy


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M - My Morning Jacket

Hey you beat me to it!

N - Nina Nastasia


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> M - My Morning Jacket
> 
> Hey you beat me to it!
> 
> N - Nina Nastasia


Ha ha...Sawtooth...I am blistering fast....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O- Otis Redding...what with the whole dock of the bay and all.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's my banged up knee...slowing me down!

P - Pinetop Seven


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## awokennightmare

S-Slipknot


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Talk Talk


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## awokennightmare

V - Victory


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wallflowers, The- Love is a Country


----------



## awokennightmare

X - xtc


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, & Howe


----------



## awokennightmare

B-Bob Marley


----------



## scareme

awokennightmare said:


> B-Bob Marley


Excellent choice!

C-CCR


----------



## awokennightmare

D-Dave Matthews Band


----------



## scareme

E-Eddie and the Cruisers


----------



## awokennightmare

F - Fatboy Slim


----------



## highbury

G - Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackyl


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lead Belly


----------



## highbury

M - Minor Threat


----------



## scareme

n-Nickleback


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Rider


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Scars On 45


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ten Years After


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Utopia


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Volebeats, The


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Z~~Zac Brown Band


----------



## Copchick

A - Allman Brothers


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## Copchick

^ I like Cab Calloway!

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fascinators


----------



## highbury

G - Ghost


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## Copchick

I - Irish Rovers


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Joy Division


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingston Trio


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## highbury

M - Mephiskapheles


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nazareth


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Q~~Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Time Keeper


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Wakeman, Rick


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Copchick

Y - (The) Yardbirds


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beethoven


----------



## CarolTerror

C - (The) Cars


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elo


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gershwin


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## MommaMoose

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Partridge Family


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Copchick

U - Uncle Kracker


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vaughn, Stevie Ray


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Wakeman, Rick


----------



## highbury

X - X-Ray-Spex


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Anarchists


----------



## Copchick

B - Big Momma Thornton


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## Lambchop

D - Devo


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Spooky1

F - Free


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Lambchop

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Los Lobos


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nektar


----------



## Lambchop

O - Oculus Infernum


----------



## Copchick

P - (The) Pretenders


----------



## Lambchop

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Lambchop

S - Silverchair


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Moon Dog

V - (The) Ventures


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - (The) Who


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## Lambchop

Y - the Ya Ya Ya's


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Anteater


----------



## Lambchop

the B52's


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cheap Trick


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Falco


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Goodman, Benny


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## highbury

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Korn


----------



## MrGrimm

L - League of nations


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Lambchop

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## Lambchop

P - Poison Idea


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Copchick

R - (The) Rainmakers


----------



## Lambchop

S - Septic Death


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## Lambchop

H - Uriah Heep


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## highbury

W - Wasted Youth


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xcultures


----------



## DandyBrit

Y - Yazoo


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## Lambchop

A - Agnostic Front


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - The Band


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dorsey, Jimmy


----------



## highbury

E - Electric Frankenstein


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Foghat


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Lambchop

H - Helloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Idols, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Johnny Cash


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lustmord


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MrGrimm

N -Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Lambchop

Q - Queens of the stone age


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rossington Collingtons Band


----------



## Lambchop

S - Slipknot


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Model Ford


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: U-Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire Weekend


----------



## MrGrimm

W - The Wallflowers


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## highbury

Z - Zeke


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Abba


----------



## Goblin

B-Beegees


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cocker, Joe


----------



## Copchick

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frampton, Peter


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Giles


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## Lambchop

I - Incubus


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Lambchop

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## highbury

S - Samhain


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Moon Dog

V - (The) Ventures


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Lambchop

X - Xero


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Archers, The


----------



## Goblin

B-BeeGees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## Lambchop

D - Destruction


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson Lake & Palmer


----------



## Lambchop

F - Flaming Lips


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Hanson *shudder*


----------



## highbury

I - Iggy & The Stooges


----------



## Lambchop

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## kevin242

L-Live


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Potato Head Jazz Band


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## theundeadofnight

R- Rage


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Sound Garden


----------



## Lambchop

T - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Lambchop

V - The Varukers


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Lambchop

Y - The Yardbirds


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Atlanta


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Boston Pops


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Lambchop

D - Dave Clark Five


----------



## highbury

E - The Exploited


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frampton, Peter


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grand Funk


----------



## Lambchop

H - The Hives


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## Copchick

J - J. Geils Band


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Spooky1

O - omd


----------



## Copchick

P - Paul Simon


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Lambchop

R - Raw Power


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Union Underground


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - yes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## Plastic Ninja

B - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Davis, Miles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Earth Crisis


----------



## highbury

F - Foghat


----------



## Plastic Ninja

G - Godsmack


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Judge


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L -Love and Rockets


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Barely Manenough


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## Evil Andrew

P- Alan Parsons


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## scareme

T-Tom Petty and the Heartbrakers


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vomitory


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yappers, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beethoven


----------



## rottincorps

C - Cream


----------



## Plastic Ninja

D - Demon Hunter


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eckstein, Billy


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Harry Chapin


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lugosi's Morphine


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Megadeath


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## crazy xmas

P- Pink Floyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## highbury

S - Samhain


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tom Jones


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah heep


----------



## Lambchop

V - Violent Soho


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Waylon and Willie


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## Lambchop

Y - The Yardbirds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zask


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Average White Band


----------



## Goblin

B-BeeGees, The


----------



## Lambchop

C - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dio, Ronnie James


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Lambchop

G - g.b.h.


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hall & Oates


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jackson Browne


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lou Reed


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Napalm Death


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Pro-Pain


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Rider


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Traveling Wiburys


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Who


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Abba


----------



## Goblin

B-Beatles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## Copchick

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Glenn Miller


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Harpies


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Copchick

K - Koko Taylor


----------



## highbury

L - Lustmord


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Crawlers


----------



## Lambchop

M - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Copchick

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## highbury

R - The Ramones


----------



## Copchick

S - Sting


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Winter, Edgar


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## scareme

Y-Yellow Dogs, The


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombie, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

B - Bauhaus


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dion


----------



## Copchick

E - Etta James


----------



## Lambchop

F - Fintroll


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gershwin


----------



## Copchick

H - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leon Russel


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Neil Young


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Copchick

P - Patsy Cline


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Lambchop

R - Rainbow


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sugar Pie


----------



## highbury

T - The Toasters


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Copchick

V - Vonda Shepard


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## Goblin

Y-Youngblood


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Ancient Mariner


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Copchick

C - Clutch


----------



## highbury

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## highbury

G - The GoGos


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

Ian Anderson (hmmm... deja vu...)


----------



## Copchick

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Spooky1

L - Little Feat


----------



## Copchick

M- Montrose


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nirvana


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Lambchop

R - Ramstein


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venom


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weezer


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-Xtreme


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charles Caldwell


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Lambchop

Early Man


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## Copchick

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy the Man


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lucidity


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Monkees, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Lambchop

O - Oculus Infernum


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## Lambchop

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Sovine


----------



## Lambchop

S - Slipknot


----------



## Moon Dog

T - tsol


----------



## Lambchop

R - Rollins Band, The


----------



## Moon Dog

(Deja Vu)

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## scareme

T-Toto


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Lambchop

Moon Dog said:


> (Deja Vu)
> 
> Oops.
> 
> V- Varuka Salt


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yellowbeard


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aggrolites, The


----------



## The Halloween Lady

B - Bush


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## highbury

J - Jane's Addiction


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Louis Armstrong


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Peter Garbriel


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Lambchop

R - Rancid


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vixens


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## scareme

X-Xnog


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bullies Band


----------



## scareme

C-Coldplay


----------



## Copchick

D - David & David


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Edie Brickell


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frantic!


----------



## scareme

G-Guns & Roses


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hawkwind


----------



## scareme

I-The Isley Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## highbury

K - Knife Party


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lumineers, The--Stubborn Love


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## highbury

N - The Night Marchers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O- Oingo Boingo


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pretenders


----------



## scareme

Q-Quite Riot


----------



## Copchick

R - Rainmakers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## scareme

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Moon Dog

V - (The) Ventures


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wailers


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtremes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yammer


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Copchick

B - Blues Traveler


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:C- Carbon Leaf


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dorsey, Tommy


----------



## Copchick

E - Eddie Money


----------



## highbury

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gershwin


----------



## scareme

I love Flogging Molly, highbury.

H-Highway men, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indelicates, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## SPOOKY J

K - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Copchick

M - Michael Stanley Band


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nektar


----------



## scareme

O-Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## highbury

Q - The Queers


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rossington Collins Band


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:S-Steriogram-Walkie Talkie Man


----------



## Copchick

T - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vixen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Who


----------



## highbury

X - X-Ray-Spex


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## Lambchop

B - Barzum


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cars


----------



## Lambchop

D - Dirty Rotten Imbosiles (D.R.I.)


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Lambchop

H - Helloween


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: K-Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Lambchop

M - Merciful Fate


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nugent


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol- Patsy Cline


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Temptations


----------



## highbury

U - US Bombs


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Lambchop

W - Wermacht


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtc


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zucchini Brothers


----------



## highbury

A - Aquabats


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bing Crosby


----------



## kprimm

C-Cinderella


----------



## stagehand1975

Def leopard


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Enigma


----------



## Lambchop

F - Fintroll


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Guns & Roses


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H-Heart- Crazy On You


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## highbury

J - Jawbreaker


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## Copchick

L - Loverboy


----------



## Moon Dog

Why thank you! 

M - Miller, Glenn


----------



## kprimm

N-Nightranger


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Lambchop

P - Poison Idea


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Q - Queen


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Lambchop

S - Stone Sour


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Titan


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## kprimm

V-Vinnie Vincent


----------



## Lambchop

W - White Zombie


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## scareme

Y-Yellow Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## scareme

A-Average White Band, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## scareme

C-ccr


----------



## Copchick

D - Donnie Iris


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## scareme

F-Funky Aztecs


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H-Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I- Iron Butterfly


----------



## scareme

J-Jackson 5


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## scareme

L-Lady Antebellum


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Kids on the Block


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Onigo Boingo


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## scareme

Q-Quick Flash


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Lambchop

T - Tiamat


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## kprimm

V-Vince Neil (when he was solo from Motley Crue)


----------



## Copchick

W - Wall of Voodoo


----------



## scareme

X-Xpendables, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## scareme

Z-ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Aerosmith


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Lambchop

C - Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Derringer, Rick


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - elo


----------



## Lambchop

F - Flogging molly


----------



## scareme

G-Guns and Roses


----------



## theundeadofnight

H - Hammerfall


----------



## scareme

I-Iron Maiden


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jefferson Starship


----------



## highbury

K - Knife Party


----------



## Copchick

L- Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Lambchop

M - The Mentors


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oil Can Harry


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## highbury

R - Ringworm


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## scareme

T-Toto


----------



## Moon Dog

U -u2


----------



## scareme

V-Vixen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weazer


----------



## CrazedHaunter

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - (The) Zest Band


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Accept


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:B- Boo Radley


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Count Basie


----------



## highbury

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## CrazedHaunter

F- Funky Green Dogs


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Green Jello


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hard Knocks


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Lambchop

K - Killswitch


----------



## CrazedHaunter

L- Lawnmower Deth


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Motorhead


----------



## Lambchop

N - nofx


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:O-Of Mice and Men


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pure Prairie League


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Copchick

R - Rainbow


----------



## scareme

S-Stealers Wheel


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tesla


----------



## scareme

U-Underground Railroad


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures


----------



## highbury

W - The Weirdos


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## scareme

Y-Yardmen, The


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## highbury

B - The Big Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duke Ellington


----------



## CrazedHaunter

E - Earthwurms


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Heuy Lewis


----------



## highbury

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Lambchop

K - Kiss


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Copchick

N - Nat King Cole


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Lambchop

P - Praxis


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## highbury

R - The Ramones


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:T-Third Eye Blind




I like his speech impediment. It's hot.


----------



## Lambchop

U - ub40


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## highbury

X - X-Ray-Spex


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - America


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Badlands


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cheap Trick


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D-Doors, The


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## LucDarque

Fishbone


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gershwin


----------



## FreakinFreak

Hillage, Steve 
Hackett, Steve


----------



## highbury

I - Integrity


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## Copchick

L - Lou Reed


----------



## Lambchop

M - Mercyfull Fate


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

O-Oingo Boingo


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Q- Queen (Sorry, that's the only one I know that starts with Q)


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dark Angel 27

S- Six Pence None The Richer


----------



## Lambchop

T - Type O Negative


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ugly Duckling


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## highbury

X - X-Ray-Spex (the band I always reference to get us past the letter X!)


----------



## drevilstein

yazoo


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Allman Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bachmann Turner Overdrive


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Captain Clegg & The Night Creatures


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## highbury

E - Electric Frankenstein


----------



## Lambchop

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## Copchick

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## Lambchop

I - Incubus


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jackal


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L- Lead Belly


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Partridge Family


----------



## highbury

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## Goblin

R-Red hot chili peppers


----------



## highbury

S - Social Distortion


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## highbury

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wild Ones


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y Yes


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## theundeadofnight

C - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Lambchop

D - Destruction


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Faces, The


----------



## Copchick

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## theundeadofnight

J - Jet


----------



## Lambchop

K - Korn


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincon Park


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Monkees


----------



## Lambchop

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## theundeadofnight

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Goblin

V-Vanity Fair


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X-xtc


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Y-Yukon Death Drop


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## theundeadofnight

B - Black Star Riders


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C-Cars, The


----------



## Goblin

D-Doors, The


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## kauldron

F - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:G-Goo Goo Dolls....


----------



## kauldron

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## theundeadofnight

K - Kings Of The Sun


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leadbelly


----------



## Lambchop

M - Melvins. The


----------



## Goblin

N-Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## highbury

P - The Police


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Rider


----------



## Lambchop

S - Slayer


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## kauldron

V - Volbeat


----------



## Lambchop

W - Whermacht


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yappers, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Lambchop

B - Bahaus


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Clapton, Eric


----------



## highbury

D - devo


----------



## Moon Dog

E - e. S. T.


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Graham Nash


----------



## Lambchop

H - Helloween


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## kauldron

J - Jackson 5, the


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lustmord


----------



## Bethene

M- Moody Blues


----------



## Lambchop

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Lambchop

R - Rick and the Ravens


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Saucy Jack


----------



## kauldron

T - The Temptations


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## highbury

Y - Youth Brigade


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Company


----------



## kauldron

C - Charlie Daniels


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## kauldron

E - Enigma


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## kauldron

H - Hall & Oates


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kinks


----------



## kauldron

L - Lita Ford


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## kauldron

N - Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## kauldron

R - Rammstein


----------



## Lambchop

S - Sex Pistols


----------



## Goblin

T-Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## craftylilwitch

V-Vixen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## kauldron

Y - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Warren Zevon


----------



## Lambchop

A - Adam and the Ants


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Barry Manilow


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dean Martin


----------



## Lambchop

E - Early Man


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## kauldron

G - Godsmack


----------



## Lambchop

H - House of Pain


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## Jackyl48

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Jackyl48

O - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## kauldron

P - Pantera


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Jackyl48

R - Rainbow


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Seasick Steve


----------



## Lambchop

T - Tristania


----------



## highbury

U - Urge Overkill


----------



## Lambchop

V - Varuca Salt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:W-Will Smith


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Lambchop

Z - Zamfir (Master of the Pan flute)


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## Lambchop

B - Banannarama


----------



## highbury

C - Creature Feature


----------



## Jackyl48

D - Devo


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric and the Dominos


----------



## kauldron

F - Fat Boys


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Garbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Heralds of the Sword


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## kauldron

J - Jive Bunny and the Mastermixers (thank you for that one Google  )


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio (thank you for that one CD collection)


----------



## graveyardmaster

Leann Rimmes


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Montrose


----------



## highbury

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Lambchop

P - Phish


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Redbuds


----------



## Lambchop

S - Silverchair


----------



## Moon Dog

T - tsol


----------



## Lambchop

U - The Used


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures


----------



## highbury

W - The Weirdos


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## highbury

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aardvarks, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bob Dylan


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dave Mason


----------



## highbury

E - The English Beat


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## kauldron

G - Green Day


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Huey Lewis


----------



## SterchCinemas

I- I Set My Friends On Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

J - John Lee Hooker


----------



## SterchCinemas

K- Kinks, The


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lustmord


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Men at Work


----------



## Lambchop

N - Nox Arcana


----------



## SterchCinemas

O- Of Mice and Men


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## Lambchop

Q - Queens of the stoneage


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rush


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sidewinders


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## kauldron

U - Union Underground


----------



## highbury

V - The Vandals


----------



## Spooky1

W - Who


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xtreme


----------



## Lambchop

Y - Yes


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombies


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## kauldron

B - Bananarama


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## highbury

D - Devo


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## Lambchop

F - Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## kauldron

H - Heart


----------



## Lambchop

I - Incubus


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Creepitreal

K - killswitch engage


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lionel Hampton


----------



## highbury

M - The Misfits


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## highbury

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Q-Queen- Somebody To Love


----------



## Lambchop

R - Right Said Fred


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## Lambchop

T - Twisted Sister


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## highbury

V - Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Whitesnake


----------



## highbury

X - X-Ray-Spex


----------



## Lambchop

Y - Ya Ya Yas' ,The


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombies


----------



## Spooky1

A - Animals


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Carnivores


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## Lambchop

E - Everclear


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Francis Scott Key


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## Lambchop

I - Indigo girls


----------



## SterchCinemas

J- Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lagwagon


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necros


----------



## highbury

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## DocK

Q - Queen


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Roger Hodson


----------



## Lambchop

S - Slayer


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Thompson Twins


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## highbury

W - w.a.s.p.


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## highbury

A - Asia


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Beartooth


----------



## Lambchop

C - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Equalizers


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- Foo Fighters


----------



## highbury

G - Goatwhore


----------



## SterchCinemas

H- Hatebreed


----------



## Lambchop

I- Iron Maiden


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Plastic Ninja

K-Killswitch Engage


----------



## Goblin

L-Lincon Park


----------



## highbury

M - The Mummies


----------



## DocK

N - No Doubt


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## CrazedHaunter

P- Paul Revere and the Raiders!


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## highbury

S - Samhain


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## highbury

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## highbury

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## Lambchop

A - Accused, The


----------



## Plastic Ninja

B- blessthefall


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Crawford, Randy


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Do Nothings


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elo


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## scareme

H-Herman's Hermit's


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## highbury

J - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Rahnefan

K - Kid Creole and the Coconuts


----------



## scareme

L-Lawrence Welk & His Champagne Music


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## scareme

O-Oak ridge Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Phil Collins


----------



## highbury

Q - Quicksand


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reverie


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Steve Miller


----------



## DocK

T - Triggerfinger

Great Belgian band


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## highbury

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## ERVysther

W - Witchfynder General


----------



## Moon Dog

X - XRays


----------



## Lambchop

Y - Yani


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## highbury

A - Aphex Twin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Brains, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Clapton, Eric


----------



## highbury

D - The Descendents


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gershwin


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Harpies


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laughing Clowns


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Morrison, Jim


----------



## Spooky1

N - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Lambchop

R - Roxy Music


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sugarloaf


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Titanic


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## highbury

W - The Weirdos


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-rays


----------



## highbury

Y - Youth Brigade


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Artful Dodger


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blue Swede


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parr


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Lambchop

E - Exodus


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Matress


----------



## highbury

G - Gorgoroth


----------



## Lambchop

H - Hives, The


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - John Hex's Creepshow


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lugubrious


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Napalm Death


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Mazz

P - Poison


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## scareme

S-Steely Dan


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T-Bone Walker


----------



## scareme

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Velvet Underground


----------



## highbury

W - w.a.s.p.


----------



## Moon Dog

X- X-Ray Men


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alternator


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## highbury

C - Christian Death


----------



## scareme

D-Doobie Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elo


----------



## Lambchop

F - Flaming Lips


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Glenn Miller


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Idol, Billy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Judge


----------



## highbury

K - Knife Party


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lead Belly


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oxblood


----------



## highbury

P - Propagandhi


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Slayer


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Ford


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - U.K. Subs


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire Weekend


----------



## highbury

W - Wasted Youth


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-Men


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adaptation


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dr. Spookenstein


----------



## Spooky1

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Matress


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - gwar


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy the Man


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## Lambchop

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Koffin Kats


----------



## Goblin

L-Led Zepplin


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Montrose


----------



## Lambchop

N - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## highbury

P - The Pogues


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rob Zombie


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Seasick Steve


----------



## highbury

T - Throbbing Gristle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Ugly, The


----------



## Lambchop

V - Veruca Salt


----------



## Spooky1

W - World Party


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xmen


----------



## Lambchop

Y - The Ya Ya Ya's


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Aerosmith


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bloody Jug Band, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parr


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Doyle


----------



## Lambchop

E - Exodus


----------



## highbury

F - Flogging Molly


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## highbury

H - Husker Du


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Just Another Monster


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lustmord


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madball


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Lambchop

O - Otep


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiz Kids


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Rocketz, The


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Seasick Steve


----------



## highbury

T - The Toasters


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## Lambchop

V - Venom


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weezer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - x


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## highbury

A - The Aquabats


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors, The


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: E-Eli Young Band- Gotta a Little Drunk Last Night


----------



## highbury

F - Fastway


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^Art rock at its best!!!

H - Hold Steady, The


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## Lambchop

J - Judas Preist


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Knoppfler, Mark


----------



## Lambchop

L - Little Feet


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Montrose


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Ranger


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pretenders


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Q - Quasi


----------



## Goblin

R-Rattlesnake


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sourmash


----------



## highbury

T - The Toasters


----------



## Lambchop

U - ub40


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:W- White Stripes


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-Ray


----------



## highbury

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Lambchop

A - Adam Ant


----------



## Moon Dog

B - B. B. King


----------



## highbury

C - The Crowd


----------



## Copchick

D - Dire Straits


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## Copchick

F - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Godsmack


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henry Mancini


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jesus Jones


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Korn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Living Deads, The


----------



## scareme

M- The Monkees


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Copchick

P - Pitbull


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rancid


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Twisted Sister


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vikings, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Who, The


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Lambchop

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Anthrax


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Circle jerks


----------



## highbury

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Flogging Molly (one of my all time favorites!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gargantua


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henry Mancini


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson Five, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Lambchop

M - Merciful Fate


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Napalm death


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ronstadt, Linda


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Thompson Twins


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Unsane


----------



## highbury

V - Voivod


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Whiskey River


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - Xenomorphic Contamination


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Boys


----------



## Lambchop

A - Anthrax


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## Lambchop

C - Cromags, The


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dion


----------



## Lambchop

E - Exiter


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Fugazi


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Glenn Miller


----------



## Lambchop

H - Hatebreed


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Icons of Filth


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Lambchop

M - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Offspring


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paradox


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S- Scorpions


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tangerine Dream


----------



## Spooky1

U - u2


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Lambchop

W - White Zombie


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-Ray


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Articulator


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Boston


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Clash, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dead Bundy and the Neat Neat Neats


----------



## highbury

E - The English Beat


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Matress


----------



## Lambchop

G - Ghost


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H- Hatebreed


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingston Trio


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Luminaire


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nirvana


----------



## highbury

O - Operation Ivy


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Lambchop

R - Rick and the Ravens


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sting


----------



## Moon Dog

T - The Turtles


----------



## highbury

U - U.S. Bombs


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wilderness


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yammer Band


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## highbury

A - The Adolescents


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bennet, Tony


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardboard Vampires


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Howard, James Newton


----------



## highbury

I - Integrity


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jerry Garcia


----------



## SterchCinemas

K- Killswitch Engage


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Spooky1

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Optical Illusion


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Presley, Elvis


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quick Time


----------



## SterchCinemas

R- Relient K


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tommy James & The Shondels


----------



## Goblin

U-u2


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

W-War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yes


----------



## Moon Dog

Z- Zombies, The


----------



## Spooky1

A - Anthrax


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:B- Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parr


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark 5


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## highbury

F - Fabio Frizzi


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hooker, Jake and the Outsiders


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Knightsmen


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lightning Bolt


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Muddy Waters


----------



## Spooky1

N - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Lambchop

P - Psycadelic Furs


----------



## highbury

Q - Quicksand


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ronnie Wood


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Smothers Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ugly Americans


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Lambchop

W - Wermacht


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-Ray


----------



## Iniquity

Yaz


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## Iniquity

B - Blondie


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dio, Ronnie James


----------



## Iniquity

Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Iniquity

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## Iniquity

Hall & Oates lol


----------



## SterchCinemas

I- Incendiary


----------



## highbury

J - Jawbreaker


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingsmen


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laughing Kids, The


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necronomicon


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - paranormal band


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queenryche


----------



## highbury

R - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tangerine Dream


----------



## scareme

U-Ugly Betties


----------



## Lord Homicide

Violent Femmes


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xavier


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zao


----------



## Spooky1

A - America


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Lambchop

C - Cramps, The


----------



## Moon Dog

D - David Bowie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Earth Crisis


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garbage


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Irritation


----------



## Lambchop

J - Jackals, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lustmord


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marylin Manson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Napalm Death


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - QuickTime


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silvertongue


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T. Rex


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Uncle Acid and The Deadbeats


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Lambchop

W - w.a.s.p.


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yippie, Ki-Yay, and the MotherSuckers


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## Goblin

D-Dave Clark Five


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jucifer


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lead Belly


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manhattan Steamroller


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Monk

R - Ramones


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Seasick Steve


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weezer


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xandria


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bimbo


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Canned Heat


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frisell, Bill


----------



## Goblin

G-Goo Goo Dolls, The


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hoobastank


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Lambchop

J - Jackels, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingsman Trio


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Leopard Band, The


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees. The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickelback


----------



## Goblin

O-O'Jays, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Razorback


----------



## Monk

S - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Thelonious Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unlucky


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - WiseCracker


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-Ray


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Youth of Today


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animals, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## highbury

C - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Deep Purple


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everlast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fugazi


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Go-gos


----------



## Goblin

H-Herman's Hermits


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson Five


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Living Deads, The


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mike Oldfield


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Moon Dog

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na Na


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Thompson Twins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## scareme

V-Vanilla Ice


----------



## Dyad

W - Whodini


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## scareme

Y-Yarddogs


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aardvark


----------



## Monk

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## scareme

C-Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## Dyad

E - Extreme


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson Five


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## SterchCinemas

L- Lamb of God


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Monkees


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- No Doubt


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Opalescence


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Pup


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## SterchCinemas

R- Relient K


----------



## scareme

S-Stealers wheel


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## scareme

V-Vanilla Ice (Ice Ice Baby)


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## SterchCinemas

X- Xibalba


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yanni


----------



## SterchCinemas

Z- Zombies, The


----------



## SterchCinemas

A- Alesana


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## SterchCinemas

C- Cute Is What We Aim For


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Disturbed


----------



## SterchCinemas

E- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- For Today


----------



## SterchCinemas

G- Good Charlotte


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Irritation


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## highbury

K - Kammareheit


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Logins, Kenny


----------



## SterchCinemas

M- Misser


----------



## highbury

N - Northaunt


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Pheonix


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Ravens' Lair


----------



## SterchCinemas

S- Say Anything


----------



## Moon Dog

T - The Turtles


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdogs, The


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## SterchCinemas

W- Weezer


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Young Money


----------



## SterchCinemas

Z- Zion I


----------



## SterchCinemas

A- A Day To Remember


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Beartooth


----------



## SterchCinemas

C- Creeper


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Dinosaur Pile-Up


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Ernie Ford


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- Fossil Youth


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## SterchCinemas

H- Homesafe


----------



## SterchCinemas

I- I, Prevail


----------



## highbury

J - Jeff Greinke


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## SterchCinemas

L- Light Years


----------



## SterchCinemas

M- My Chemical Romance


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- New Found Glory


----------



## SterchCinemas

O- Of Mice and Men


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Pierce the Veil


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## SterchCinemas

S- Sidekicks, The


----------



## SterchCinemas

T- Turnstile


----------



## SterchCinemas

U- Underoath


----------



## SterchCinemas

V- Vampire Weekend


----------



## SterchCinemas

W- Watsky


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## SterchCinemas

Y- You Me At Six


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## Spooky1

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## SterchCinemas

C- Chiodos


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Devo


----------



## SterchCinemas

E- Evanescence


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- Flaming Lips


----------



## SterchCinemas

G- Grayscale


----------



## SterchCinemas

H- Hooters, The


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jawbreaker


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lemonheads


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Poison Idea


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Lambchop

R - Rick and the Ravens


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## RoxyBlue

U -Underdog


----------



## Moon Dog

Van Morrison


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wings


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yes


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Arcane


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Lambchop

D - Destruction


----------



## Spooky1

E - Emerson, Lake and Palmer (ELP)


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## Night Watchman

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hoobastank


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Ignoble


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kid Rock


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Little Feat


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-Meatloaf...I would do Anything for LOVE...but I won't do that.


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nicks, Stevie


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Lambchop

S - Slipknot


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdogs


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yello


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Lambchop

A - Agnostic Front


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cramer Brothers Band


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dylan, Bob


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evergreen


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - gwar


----------



## Lambchop

H - House of Pain


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson 5


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lagwagon


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## scareme

N-Nickleback


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## scareme

P-Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## scareme

R-Reba McIntire


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S-Scorpions


----------



## Goblin

T-Tommy and the Dreamers


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## Lambchop

W White Lion


----------



## Goblin

x-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - America


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cassandra Wilson


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & the Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Knife Party


----------



## Spooky1

L - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Goblin

P-Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Stripes


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Company


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parker


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Def Leppard


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elo


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Freerider


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hardknocks, The


----------



## scareme

I-inxs


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Journey


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lang, Johnny


----------



## Lambchop

M - Mercyful Fate


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nepotism


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Potters Field


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Raptor


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Seasick Steve


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tesla


----------



## Goblin

U-Uriah Heap


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - White Zombie


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animals, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Boston


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*C - Chantels, The*


----------



## Lambchop

D - Dead Kennedy's, The


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## BillsThrills

F- Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Auberginer

G - Green Day :tonguien:


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - inxs


----------



## Auberginer

J - Jimmy eat world


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lennon Sisters


----------



## Lambchop

M - Montrose


----------



## Auberginer

N - Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## scareme

P-Pure Prairie League


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Q-tips


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Satan's Satyrs


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Wilson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - ufo


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Spooky1

W - War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-ray


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yokels, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A-Asia


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Boston


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C-Cranberries


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doobie Brothers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - E Street Band


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fugazi


----------



## Goblin

G-Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hammerstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool and the Gang


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## Lambchop

P - Poison Idea


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tangerine Dream


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Uncle Acid & the Deadbeats


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V-Violent Femmes


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Stripes


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X-Ray-Spex


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zodiacs, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Archies, The


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bad Religion


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Lizzyborden

D - Damn Yankees


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Lizzyborden

F - Frankenstein Drag Queens from Planet 13


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - gwar


----------



## Lizzyborden

H - Hellyeah


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Instant Funk


----------



## Lizzyborden

J - Jackyl


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## Lizzyborden

L - Lizzy Borden


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Modern English


----------



## mad modder

N - Night Ranger

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzyborden

O - Orange Alabaster Mushroom


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## Lizzyborden

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Moon Dog

R - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Lizzyborden

S - Starship


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Unearth


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Lizzyborden

W - Warrant


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Lizzyborden

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Ziggy Marley And The Melody Makers


----------



## Moon Dog

A - April Wine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Barnyard Stompers


----------



## Lizzyborden

C - Cinderella


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Threat


----------



## Lizzyborden

E - Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## Lizzyborden

G - Garbage


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hooker, John Lee


----------



## Lizzyborden

I - Isis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Lizzyborden

K - Kix


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - My American Heart


----------



## Lord Homicide

N - Nirvana (ugh)


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Lizzyborden

P - Prince


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Queen


----------



## Lizzyborden

R - Rammstein


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Lizzyborden

T - Tesla


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Vader


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Lizzyborden

X - Xzibit


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Young Marble Giants


----------



## Lizzyborden

Z - Zombies


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Blind Guardian


----------



## Lizzyborden

C - Canned Heat


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Lord Homicide

Elvis


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Fountains of Wayne


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Go-Go's, The


----------



## Lizzyborden

H - Hayseed Dixie


----------



## Lambchop

I - Incubus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jam, The


----------



## Lizzyborden

K - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Living Deads, The


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Lizzyborden

N - Nonpoint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oasis


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretenders


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Lambchop

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vixen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - X-Press2


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Lizzyborden

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Moon Dog

A - America


----------



## Lizzyborden

B - bto


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Lizzyborden

D - Danzig


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## Lizzyborden

F - Foreigner


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## Lizzyborden

J - Janis Joplin


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Knopfler, Mark


----------



## Lizzyborden

L - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Marilyn Manson


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## djgra79

Oasis


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## scareme

Q-Queen


----------



## Lizzyborden

R - Rasputina


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## scareme

T-T Rex, I loved them.


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wes Pudsey and the Sonic Aces


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Your Demise


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animals, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Barbara Streisand


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Circus Devils


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## Lizzyborden

E - Europe


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fat Mattress


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:G- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henderson, Bill


----------



## Lambchop

I - Incubus


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jimmy Gilmer & The Fireballs


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Little Caesar & the Romans


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mingus, Charles


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oscar Peterson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Pure Soul


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Lizzyborden

R - Ratt


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Tau Cross


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Uriah Heap


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Van Halen


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - X Ambassadors


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Lizzyborden

Z - Zevon, Warren


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Alice Cooper


----------



## SterchCinemas

B - Basement


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Daniels


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Dr. John


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## SterchCinemas

F - For Today


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hot Chocolate


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## SterchCinemas

J-Judas Priest


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Levi and the Rockats


----------



## Lizzyborden

M - Machine Head


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - One Direction


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## Lizzyborden

Q - Quattro, Suzi


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rat Pack


----------



## Lizzyborden

S - Slaughter


----------



## Goblin

T-The Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voivod


----------



## Lizzyborden

W - White Zombie


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-ray


----------



## Lizzyborden

A - All-American Rejects


----------



## Moon Dog

What happened to Y & Z?

Y - Yes


----------



## Lizzyborden

Moon Dog said:


> What happened to Y & Z?


Oops! Lack of sleep I guess. 

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Anathema


----------



## Lizzyborden

B - Bad English


----------



## Lambchop

C - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Danzig


----------



## Lizzyborden

E - Europe


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## Lizzyborden

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Lizzyborden

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jesus Jones


----------



## Lizzyborden

K - Kiss


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leon Redbone


----------



## Lizzyborden

M - Motorhead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nekromantix


----------



## Lizzyborden

O - Oasis


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Primus


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Lizzyborden

R - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Santana


----------



## Lizzyborden

T - Talking Heads


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Unruly Child


----------



## Lizzyborden

V - Van Zant


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Lizzyborden

X - xyz


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Yellowcard


----------



## Lizzyborden

Z - Zombies


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## Lizzyborden

B - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Moon Dog

C - ccr


----------



## Lizzyborden

D - Deep Purple


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Faith No More


----------



## Lizzyborden

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henry Mancini


----------



## Lizzyborden

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kenton, Stan


----------



## Lizzyborden

L - Los Lobos


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Mamas & the Papas, The


----------



## Lizzyborden

N - Nevermore


----------



## Spooky1

O - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Lizzyborden

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Rain Tree Crow


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - Toy Dolls


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## Lizzyborden

V - Van Halen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Windhand


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-ray


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Young Money


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## Lizzyborden

A - Air Supply


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Basie, Count


----------



## Lizzyborden

C - Cinderella


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dion


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fugazi


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## Lizzyborden

L - Linkin Park


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Monk, Thelonious


----------



## Lizzyborden

N - Nazareth


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Lizzyborden

P - Pretty Boy Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## Lizzyborden

R - Rancid


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Slipknot


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## Lizzyborden

U - Utah Phillips


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - w.a.s.p.


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yes


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Lizzyborden

A - Alien Ant Farm


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Bad Company


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Dr. John and the Gris-Gris Krewe


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Flotsam and Jetsam


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Happy Mondays


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Lizzyborden

J - Judas Priest


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kinston Trio


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Napalm Death


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Protest the Hero


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Vampires Everywhere!


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xentrix


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zambonis, The


----------



## Lizzyborden

At the Drive-In


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Cure, The


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Georgia Satellites, The


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Knack, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Lizzyborden

M - Maroon 5


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Okkervil River


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quartered


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Stealers Wheel


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Wild Cherry


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zebulon Kosted


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Charlie Daniels Band, The


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors, The


----------



## Lizzyborden

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Humble Pie


----------



## Lizzyborden

I - Inade


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## Lizzyborden

K - Killing Joke


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lonnie Mack


----------



## Lizzyborden

M - Molly Hatchet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## Lizzyborden

O - Ocean, Billy


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Paul Simon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rossington Collins Band


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Sweet, The


----------



## Lizzyborden

T - T'Pau


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Vomiting Dinosaurs, The


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Willie Nelson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xysma


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Z- Zac Brown Band......





Lover those guys!!!


----------



## Lambchop

A - Anthrax


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## Lizzyborden

C - Chevelle


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Gaza


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henry Mancini


----------



## scareme

I-Ink Spots, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jerry Garcia


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Kool G Rap & DJ Polo


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Little Feat


----------



## theundeadofnight

M - Metric


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Ohio Players


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## theundeadofnight

Q - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Rider


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Soft Cell


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## theundeadofnight

U - ufo


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - We Made God


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X-rays


----------



## theundeadofnight

Y - Young Werewolves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zebrahead


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Bellylove


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Delfonics, The


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hammer Fight


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jet


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kiss


----------



## Lambchop

L -Luscious Jackson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Madvillain


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nirvana


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Odd Future


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Phil Collins


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quarashi


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ray Charles


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Shop Boyz


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Ugly Duckling


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Confederate Railroad


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Donovan


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Eyedea & Abilities


----------



## Goblin

F-Freddy and the Dreamers


----------



## Spooky1

G - Good Lovelies


----------



## scareme

H-Harvey And The Walbangers.


----------



## Goblin

I-Inkspots, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Junkyard


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - L.A. Symphony


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marylin Manson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - Naked City


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretenders, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Ramones, The


----------



## Goblin

S-Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xiu Xiu


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zwan


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Archies, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parr


----------



## Lambchop

D - Destruction


----------



## Goblin

E-elo


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Foghat


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hawkwind


----------



## Goblin

I-Ink Spots, the


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Joey Dee and the Starliters


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingsman


----------



## Spooky1

L - Laura Fygi


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Missing Persons


----------



## Johnnylee

N-Night Ranger


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Oak Street Blues


----------



## Johnnylee

P - Pantera


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## Johnnylee

R - Ratt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Slayer


----------



## Johnnylee

T - Tesla


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Johnnylee

V - Vixen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Wasted Youth


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-ray


----------



## Johnnylee

Y - y & t


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zibidiler


----------



## Goblin

A-Alabama


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Johnnylee

C - Cars


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Johnnylee

E - Eagles


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Freak Power


----------



## Johnnylee

G - Greenday


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Herbie Hancock


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Ink Spots, The


----------



## Johnnylee

J - Journey


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Kentucky Headhunters, The


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Men Without Hats


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Spazz


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Uriah Heep


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vixens


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Weather Girls, The


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Yarn


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Average White Band


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Counting Crows


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dion


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Girlschool


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Henry Mancini


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Infected Mushroom


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Korn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Luvvers, The


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Monkees, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N- New York Dolls


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Paris Reunion Band


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Roadcase Royale


----------



## Lizzyborden

S -Stevie Nicks


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tommy James and the Shondels


----------



## Lizzyborden

U - u2


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Violent Work of Art


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Lizzyborden

Y-y&t


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - All-American Rejects, The


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Benny Goodman


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Climax Blues Band


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evanescence


----------



## Lizzyborden

F - Firehouse


----------



## Moon Dog

G - George Thorogood


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Heavy D & the Boyz


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ian Anderson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Joy Division


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingston Trio


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Living Deads, The


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - Nine Days


----------



## Lizzyborden

O - OutKast


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Goblin

S-Sha Na Na


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tommy Dorsey


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Ventures, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Wailin' Jennys, The


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - You Me at Six


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dorsey, Tommy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - English Beat, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Green Jelly


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hooker, John Lee


----------



## PrettyGhoul

In This Moment


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Katch


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Los Lobos


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Men Without Hats


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Offspring, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pink Floyd


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quite Sane


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Stray Cats


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Lizzyborden

V - Van Halen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - We Came As Romans


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xray


----------



## Lizzyborden

Y - Yes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zebrahead


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Aerosmith


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Charlie Parr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Dandy Warhols, The


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elo


----------



## rottincorps

F- Free


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Iron Horse


----------



## Moon Dog

J - John Lee Hooker


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kool and the Gang


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Los Lobos


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Maggie's Dream


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- Neck Deep


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osborne


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Ruby & the Romantics


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Turtles


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## Lambchop

V - Venom


----------



## Lizzyborden

W - White Zombie


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Lambchop

Y - Yardbirds, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Lambchop

A - Agnostic Front


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Field Mob


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Happy Mondays


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## Lambchop

J - The Jackals


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingfish


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Level 42


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nirvana


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Pretenders


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Redbone


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - Talking Heads


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Valiant


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weazers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - X Ambassadors


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Big Sugar


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Five Satins, The


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Godsmack


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hothouse Flowers


----------



## Spooky1

I - Imelda May


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Kill Hannah


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobo


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Manheim Steamroller


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nazareth


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Q-Feel


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Spock's Beard


----------



## Lambchop

T - Type O Negative


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - X Japan


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellow


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zebrahead


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Archie's, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Bad Company


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - DragonForce


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eric Clapton


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Foo Fighters


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Halloween


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson Five


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Kool & the Gang


----------



## CrazedHaunter

L - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Misfits


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - nsync


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Queensryche


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Ruby & the Romantics


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - Twisted Sister


----------



## Moon Dog

U - u2


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Warren Zevon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xalt


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zager and Evans


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cab Calloway


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Danger Danger


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Headhunters, The


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jo Jo Zep and the Falcons


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingfish


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Love and Rockets


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Manheim Steamroller


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - No Doubt


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Papadosio


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Raspberries, The


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Stevie Wonder


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - The Trammps


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Violent Femmes


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xciter


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zeal & Ardor


----------



## Moon Dog

A - ac/dc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Big Sugar


----------



## Lizzyborden

C - Cream


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Grateful Dead, The


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Spooky1

I - Imelda May


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jackyl


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Killing Heidi


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Lizzyborden

M - Megadeth


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Lambchop

O - Ozark Mountain Band


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quiet Boys, The


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Steppenwolf


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Unwritten Law


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - War


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - You Me at Six


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - April Wine


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Boston


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Courteeners, The


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dylan, Bob


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everly Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Garbage


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hoobastank


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I - Incubus


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jesus and Mary Chain, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingfish


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Loggins and Messina


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Manheim Steamroller


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - Naughty by Nature


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Pink Spiders, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quarrymen, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Rush


----------



## Lambchop

S - Slayer


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Unearth


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wheeler


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Young Heart Attack


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Army of Lovers


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Chilliwack


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dire Straits


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eternal Rest


----------



## Lizzyborden

F - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Lizzyborden

H - Hanoi Rocks


----------



## Moon Dog

I - inxs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kansas


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - L.A. Guns


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Lizzyborden

N - Nazareth


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Dreadmakr

Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quarrymen. The


----------



## Dreadmakr

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Seasick Steve


----------



## Dreadmakr

T Rex


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Velvet Underground


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weazer


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - X Japan


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## Dreadmakr

Z- Zager and Evans


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Adam Ant


----------



## Dreadmakr

B- Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Cars


----------



## Dreadmakr

Derick and the Dominoes


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fats Domino


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## Dreadmakr

Harry Chapin


----------



## scareme

I-inxs


----------



## Dreadmakr

James Gang


----------



## Moon Dog

K - kiss


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lightfoot, Gordon


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Molly Hachet


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Newt


----------



## Dreadmakr

O- Otis Redding


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Quick Silver Messenger Service


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Dreadmakr

S - Sam the sham and the pharaohs


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Undertones, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ventures


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Dreadmakr

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## Dreadmakr

Zombies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Boys


----------



## Dreadmakr

Casket Stench (my son's first band)


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Doors, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Elephant Memory


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Fats Domino


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Great Big Sea


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hanson


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Dreadmakr

Joan Jett


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingfish


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Dreadmakr

Necroholics, The (my sons last band)


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Otis Redding


----------



## Dreadmakr

P O D (Payment On Death)


----------



## scareme

Q-Quartermaster


----------



## Dreadmakr

Robert Plant


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Status Quo


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Ted Nugent


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ufo


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Dreadmakr

Whitecross


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Dreadmakr

y- Yardbirds


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## Dreadmakr

Adam Ant


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Boomtown Rats, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Dropline


----------



## Dreadmakr

Eurythmics


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Future Islands


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Giant


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Head Automatica


----------



## Dreadmakr

Iron Butterfly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Jim Carroll Band, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Keith Moon


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dreadmakr

Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Dreadmakr

O - One Bad Pig


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pretenders


----------



## Dreadmakr

Quatro, Suzi (AKA Leather Tuscadero)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Rock City


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ten Years After


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Dreadmakr

V - Vedder, Eddie


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Weazers


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Ray Spex


----------



## Dreadmakr

Zevon, Warren


----------



## Moon Dog

What happened to Y?

A - Adam Ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe Y went on vacation:jol:

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oops Lets just through out 'Yes' for Y


and move on to...
C- Captain Beefheart


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dire Straits


----------



## Dreadmakr

E- Everclear


----------



## Moon Dog

F- Foghat


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guardian


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Gipsy Kings, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ oops, sorry.

H - Helloween


----------



## Dreadmakr

I - Iggy Pop


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dreadmakr

Klaatu


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Dreadmakr

M - Monkees


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nickel Back


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oden Fong


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Pretenders


----------



## Dreadmakr

Queensryche


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Ram Jam


----------



## Dreadmakr

Syd Barrett


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tony Bennett


----------



## Dreadmakr

Uthanda


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - We Are Scientists


----------



## Dreadmakr

X - X-Ray Spex


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Dreadmakr

Z - Zappa, Frank


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Another Bad Creation


----------



## Dreadmakr

B - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Crosby, Stills, & Nash


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dave Clark 5


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Dreadmakr

Funkadelics


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Genesis


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

*H- Huey Lewis and the News*


----------



## Dreadmakr

I - inxs


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Dreadmakr

Keith Moon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Lovin' Spoonful, The


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Monkees, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Noone, Peter


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dreadmakr

Page, Jimmy


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quarrymen


----------



## Dreadmakr

R - Richie Blackmore's Rainbow


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Skunk Anansie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Dreadmakr

Van der Graaf Generator


----------



## Moon Dog

W - White Zombie


----------



## Dreadmakr

X - Xalt


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zoé


----------



## Moon Dog

A - America


----------



## Dreadmakr

Badfinger


----------



## scareme

C-ccr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Damn Yankees


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## Dreadmakr

F - Friged Pink


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dreadmakr

Heart


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Dreadmakr

J - Jaggerz, The


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kingfish


----------



## Dreadmakr

L - Lizzy Borden


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Ognir And The Night People


----------



## Dreadmakr

P - Plastic Ono Band


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Qemists, The


----------



## scareme

R - Rick Springfield


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Dreadmakr

T - The Tubes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - UVERworld


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Dreadmakr

W - Whitecross


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - xtc


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yankovic, Weird Al


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zebra


----------



## Dreadmakr

Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beatles


----------



## Dreadmakr

Chagall Guevara


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dion


----------



## Dreadmakr

E - Electric Prunes


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dreadmakr

Golden Earring


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hawkwind


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Ink Spots


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Joe Public


----------



## Dreadmakr

Keith, Toby


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Little River Band


----------



## Dreadmakr

McGuinn, Roger


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Dreadmakr

O - One Bad Pig


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police


----------



## Dreadmakr

Q - Quiet Riot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Steve Taylor


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tangerine Dream


----------



## Dreadmakr

Uthanda


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Veronicas , The


----------



## Dreadmakr

White Snake


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## Dreadmakr

YFriday


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## Dreadmakr

A - Altar Boys


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beastie Boys


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - City Sleeps


----------



## Dreadmakr

D - Damn Yankees


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Dreadmakr

F - Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Gene Krupa


----------



## Dreadmakr

H - Helloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jackal


----------



## Dreadmakr

K - Kraftwerk


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dreadmakr

K - Kingsmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

???

M - Moody Blues


----------



## Dreadmakr

Opps I did it again
I sometimes suffer from cyber-dyslexia.
Other times I stumble into a temporal inversion


N - Nilsson, Harry


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Ohio Express, The


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Police, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Dreadmakr

S - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - The Dirty Youth


----------



## Dreadmakr

U - Ultravox


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Walk the Moon


----------



## Dreadmakr

W - Wasted Youth


----------



## Moon Dog

???

X - xtc


----------



## Dreadmakr

Y - Youngbloods, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zombie, Rob


----------



## Dreadmakr

A - ArkAngel


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Dreadmakr

C - Call, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Dream Syndicate, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

E - Elephant's Memory


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Fruit Bats


----------



## Dreadmakr

G - Gwar


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hush Sound, The


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Maiden


----------



## Dreadmakr

J - James Gang


----------



## Moon Dog

K - Kinks, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

L -Leviticus


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Montrose


----------



## Dreadmakr

N - nu


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not sure why O through T were skipped, but oh well...

V - Violet Burning


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Watchmen, The


----------



## Moon Dog

Not sure why they were missed either, must be suffering from the Dreadmkr syndrome. 

X - XTC


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yada Yada Blues Band, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zero Hour


----------



## Dreadmakr

A - a.d.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Big Country


----------



## Dreadmakr

C - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Dire Straits


----------



## Dreadmakr

E - Easybeats, The 

That reminds me, I've got "Friday on My Mind"
8^)


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dreadmakr

G - Garbage


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Dreadmakr

I - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jaco Pastorius


----------



## Dreadmakr

K - KoRn


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Dreadmakr

M - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Dreadmakr

O - Ocean


----------



## PrettyGhoul

P - Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Dreadmakr

Q - Quattro


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dreadmakr

S - Sam the Sham and The Pharaohs


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## Dreadmakr

U - ufo


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Dreadmakr

W - White Heart


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-ray


----------



## Dreadmakr

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zach Williams & The Reformation


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Archies, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

B - Badfinger


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Cadillac Voodoo Choir


----------



## Dreadmakr

D - Dakota Motor Company


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## Dreadmakr

F - Fanny


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dreadmakr

H - Haley, Bill


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Dreadmakr

J- Jerusalem


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Krokus


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Limp Biskit


----------



## Dreadmakr

M - Magdallan


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Nazareth


----------



## Dreadmakr

O - Ohio Express


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Planet P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Q - Quarterflash


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Dreadmakr

S - Sam the Sham the Pharaos


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom Petty


----------



## Dreadmakr

U - USA Rocks


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Dreadmakr

W - Warpdrive


----------



## Moon Dog

X - xtc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yello


----------



## Dreadmakr

Z - Zero Hour


----------



## Moon Dog

A - Art Blakey


----------



## Dreadmakr

B - Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Cherry Poppin' Daddies, The


----------



## Moon Dog

D - Davis, Miles


----------



## Dreadmakr

E - Easy Beats, The


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dreadmakr

G - Greta Van Fleet


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hollies, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

I - I Prevail


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jackson Five


----------



## Dreadmakr

K - Katatonia


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Lucky Boys Confusion


----------



## Dreadmakr

M - Mason Proffit


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Napoleon XIV


----------



## Dreadmakr

M - Mama Cass


----------



## Moon Dog

?

O - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dreadmakr

Opps sorry
Guess my cyber dyslexia kicked in again

P - Pretenders


----------



## Moon Dog

Q - Quarrymen, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

R - Run-DMC


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Spock's Beard


----------



## Dreadmakr

T - Tubes


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Undertakers


----------



## Dreadmakr

Violet Burning


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - Woe, Is Me


----------



## Moon Dog

X - X-ray


----------



## Dreadmakr

Y - Youngbloodz


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - ZZ Top


----------



## Dreadmakr

A - Audio Adrenaline


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Dreadmakr

C - Choirboys


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Duran Duran


----------



## Dreadmakr

E - Easy Beats, The


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Flock, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

G - Guff


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Henry Slash & The Slashtones


----------



## Dreadmakr

I - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jethro Tull


----------



## Dreadmakr

K - Katatonia


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Lionel Hampton


----------



## Dreadmakr

M - Mark Farner


----------



## PrettyGhoul

N - Noise Therapy


----------



## Moon Dog

O - Overground Collective


----------



## Dreadmakr

P - Phantom's Opera


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Qemists, The


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Dreadmakr

S - Stephenwolf


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - Tragically Hip, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

U - Ugly Wanda


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Morrison


----------



## Dreadmakr

W - Warrior Soul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - X-Wild


----------



## Dreadmakr

Z - Zero Hour


----------



## Moon Dog

Forgot Y 

Y - Yes

A - Adam Ant


----------



## Dreadmakr

B - Boyzz, The


----------



## Moon Dog

C - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dreadmakr

D - Damn Yankees


----------



## Moon Dog

E - elp


----------



## Dreadmakr

F - Faces


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Glenn Miller


----------



## Dreadmakr

H - Halestorm


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Ivory Gates


----------



## Dreadmakr

J - John Bonham


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Little River Band


----------



## Dreadmakr

M - Mr. Meaner


----------



## Moon Dog

N - Napoleon XIV


----------



## Dreadmakr

O - Open Fire


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Paul Simon


----------



## Dreadmakr

Q - Quantum Fuzz


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Ramones


----------



## Dreadmakr

S - Skillet


----------



## Moon Dog

T - T Rex


----------



## Dreadmakr

U - Uprising


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Van Halen


----------



## Dreadmakr

W - Wasted Youth


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X-Ray


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## Dreadmakr

Z - Z-Plan


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Australian Crawl


----------



## Dreadmakr

B - Bay City Rollers

Oh my lord, I still can't wipe the horror out of my memory


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C - Cake


----------



## Dreadmakr

D - Dangerous Toys


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eurythmics


----------



## Dreadmakr

F - Foreigner


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Grace Potter and the Nocturnals


----------



## Dreadmakr

H - Helloween


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Inner City


----------



## Dreadmakr

J - John Mellancamp


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Dreadmakr

L - Lucius


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

N - Noone, Peter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Orange Blue


----------



## Dreadmakr

P - Peter and Gordon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - q 5


----------



## Dreadmakr

R - Runaways, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs


----------



## Dreadmakr

T - Tamplin, Ken


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Unwritten Law


----------



## Dreadmakr

V - Ventures


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

W - Weezer


----------



## Goblin

X-Xscape


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yoko Ono 

Now that I have posted this name, I have to go take something for my upset stomach


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zager and Evans


----------



## Dreadmakr

Amboy Dukes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Big & Rich


----------



## Dreadmakr

C - Cliff Richard and The Shadows


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Devil Makes Three, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Cat Stevens


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Dreadmakr

F - Foghat


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hot Butter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - I See Stars


----------



## Dreadmakr

Jaggerz, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Kraftwerk


----------



## Dreadmakr

L - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Modest Mouse


----------



## Dreadmakr

N - Nazareth


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Opeth


----------



## Dreadmakr

P - Peter and Gordon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Queensrÿche


----------



## Dreadmakr

R - Righteous Brothers, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Silver Convention


----------



## Dreadmakr

T- Tremeloes, The


----------



## Night Watchman

U - Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker


----------



## Dreadmakr

V - Violet Burning


----------



## Night Watchman

W - The Watchmen


----------



## Dreadmakr

X - X-Ray Spex


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Y - Yeah Yeah Yeahs, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Z - Zaffirro, David


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Academy Is, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

B - Boyzz From Illinois


----------



## PrettyGhoul

C -Cage the Elephant


----------



## Dreadmakr

D - Deitiphobia


----------



## SterchCinemas

E- Emarosa


----------



## Dreadmakr

F - Frigid Pink


----------



## PrettyGhoul

G - Gang of Four


----------



## Dreadmakr

H - Hawkwind


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Indigo Girls


----------



## Dreadmakr

J - Jars Of Clay


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Killing Joke


----------



## Dreadmakr

L - Leviticus


----------



## Spooky1

M - Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Dreadmakr

Neon Cross


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Optical Illusion Band, The


----------



## Dreadmakr

Paul McCartney


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Queensrÿche


----------



## Dreadmakr

R - Robert Plant


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sting


----------



## Dreadmakr

T - Tonto (as in Tonto's Expanding Headband)


----------

